# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Taugt das MP-MRT zur Prostatakrebserkennung?

## risiko12

Hallo in die Runde,
meine Eckwerte: 65 Jahre, PSA-Wert schwankt zwischen 24 und 36, also sehr hoch. Zufallsbefund beim örtlichen Urologen.  Keinerlei Beschwerden. Danach an Uniklinik FFM im Hochleistungs-MRT (MP-MRT oder MRT-TRIO) genannt wurde zunächst MRT gemacht und aus 4 (verdächtigen) Stellen 10 Proben entnommen. Diese verdächtigen Stellen entpuppten sich als unverdächtig, wahrscheinlich Fettansammlungen. Die Biopsie war MRT-geführt. Die Biopsie verlief negativ und ich war erleichtert.
Der ausführende Professor sagt: 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht aber mit 80% haben Sie kein Karzinom. Der örtliche Urologe sagt: Scharlatanerie- es ist gar nicht möglich mit MRT ein Karzinom zu erkennen. Viel zu wenig Stanzen. (Das sagt der Professor auch nicht; er sieht aber verdächtige Stellen und biopsiert dann gezielt. 
Der örtliche Urologe will also nun noch eine Biopsie machen-sozusagen "blind", an mehr Stellen. Der Uniprofessor hält das für Steinzeit und ich ehrlich gesagt auch.  :L&auml;cheln:  Wenn ich doch eine mrtgeführte gezielte Stanzung haben kann lass ich mir doch nciht blind in der Prostata rumstochern. 

Tja, aber es geht um mein leben. Der örtliche Urologe sagt: Wenn Sie ein Karzinom haben und das bricht aus-haben Sie Pech gehabt. Aber ein im Hochleistungs-MRT nicht gesichtetes Karzinom wie soll das ausbrechen? Setzt doch eine gewisse Größe voraus-sage ich als Laie.

Die Uniklinik FFM ist ausgesprüchen stolz auf ihr MRT; von der Sorte gibts nicht viele. Wer hat hier recht? Ich habe die sehr nette telefonische Hotline hier vom Forum angerufen-denen war dieses MRT auch noch nicht bekannt.

Ich habe jetzt vor 3 Monate abzuwarten bis meine PSA sich wegen Biopsie beruhigt hat.

Hat hier jemand enstprechende Erfahrung?
Und: Wo kommt meine PSA her wenn nicht vom Karzinom? Blutuntersuchungen negativ.
Evtl. Bakterienbefall?

Hier der Link zur Uniklinik FFM: http://radiologie-uni-frankfurt.de/c...index_ger.html

Besten Dank für Rückäüsserung.

----------


## Hvielemi

> meine Eckwerte: 
> 65 Jahre, PSA-Wert schwankt zwischen 24 und 36.


Hallo 'risiko12' (Ein Name wär nett für die Anrede)

Zunächst mal: "Schwanken" klingt nach mal höher, dann tiefer.
Wäre das so, ist klar, dass die Frankfurter auf ihrer Hightech-Maschinerie
mit MRT und so'n Zeugs, keinen Krebs sehen. Du könntest eine
simple Prostataentzündung haben, zu "80%", wie der Professor meint.
Ein passendes Antibiotikum würde bei "Bakterienbefall" rasch Entwarnung schaffen.

Der Urologe würde mit seiner "Steinzeit"-Biopsienadel erst mal zwölf
statt nur zehn Mal gestanzt haben, genau gleich wie an der Uni, nämlich blind. 
Das tollste MRT bringt nicht mehr als die Stanze beim Urologen, 
wenn der Professor nix sieht, weil nix da ist.


Nun lass uns wissen, zu welchen Daten dein PSA wie hoch gewesen sei.
Am besten trägst Du deine Befunde gleich in dein Profil ein.
Daraus kann man einiges mehr lesen, als aus deiner Biopsie, 
siehe Beispiel Anhang [3].

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Das mpMRT wurde hier im Forum bereits vorgestellt und besprochen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7697#post87697
Danach geht man davon aus, dass dies auf Dauer die Biopsien ablösen wird da es weit geringere Nebenwirkungen hat.

Im Forum wurde auch bereits darüber diskutiert, dass in Heidelberg erst ein mpMRT gemacht wird, danach die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Tumor nach PI-RADS klassifiziert wird und dann eine Biopsie angeschlossen wird sofern der Verdacht auf einen Tumor nicht bereits mit dem mpMRT ausgeschlossen werden konnte.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Urologe nicht auf dem letzten Stand ist und natürlich auch gerne eine Biopsie abrechnen will.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Urologe nicht auf dem letzten Stand ist...


Auch ein noch so schlaues MRT ist nicht der letzte Stand. Das würde eine PSMA-Diagnostik bedingen.
Ideal dazu wäre eine PET/MRT-Maschine in jedem Kreiskrankenhaus.
Gibt es aber nicht. Dafür aber eine SPECT-Maschine, üblicherweise für Knochenszintigrafie verwendet.
Die liefert, mit dem richtigen PSMA-Nukleardiagnostikum ganz anständige funktionelle Bilder von
Prostatakrebs. Das könnte somit zu geringen Kosten im Kreiskrankenhaus angeboten werden.
Sowohl der Dorfurologe als auch der Professor könnten mit geeigneten Programmen
den Befund mit ihren Ultraschall- oder MRT-Bildern fusionieren für die Biopsie.

Puistola

----------


## Reinhold2

Mit einem großen Blutbild lässt sich doch imho eine Prostatitis bestätigen, oder ausschließen. Bei einer Entzündung müssten die Leukozyten und die Neutrophile stark erhöht sein. 
R.

----------


## Heribert

> Mit einem großen Blutbild lässt sich doch imho eine Prostatitis bestätigen, oder ausschließen. Bei einer Entzündung müssten die Leukozyten und die Neutrophile stark erhöht sein.


Eine Bestätigung einer Prostatitis mittels Blutbild kann es nicht geben, weil Abweichungen vom Normalblutbild keinerlei Spezifität aufweisen. Selbst ein Antibiogramm vom Sperma kann nur feststellen ob eine bakterielle Entzündung der Prostata vorliegt. - Eine abakterielle Entzündung wäre damit aber nicht auszuschließen und auch nicht zu beweisen.
Nur eine spezielle Bildgebung könnte eine *ziemlich* sichere Aussage mittels PSMA-PET das Vorhandensein eines PCa machen, was dann noch mittels Bipsie zu bestätigen wäre.

Heribert

----------


## Georg_

>PSA-Wert schwankt zwischen 24 und 36

Wenn der Tumor bisher nicht entdeckt werden konnte, so muss es schon ein sehr kleiner Tumor sein. Dies passt nicht zu den hohen PSA Werten, "normalerweise" wäre dann die ganze Kapsel voller Krebs. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist damit eine Prostatitis.

Ein PSMA PET/CT könnte man machen und würde auch einen Tumor anzeigen, aber ob die Kasse dies statt einer Biopsie bereit ist zu bezahlen glaube ich nicht.

----------


## risiko12

Gefühlt habe ich das auch aber ich bin halt Totalanfänger auf dem Gebiet  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## risiko12

Die Kasse war noch nicht mal bereit das MRT zu zahlen-da gehe ich in Widerspruch.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo, mein Vorname ist Ben. keine Ahnung wie ich das ins profil kriege  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die PSA-Werte:SA-Werte: 22.2.2016 29,40 (stehen jetzt auch im profil)

01.03.2016                   25
16.03.16                       36,6
01.04.16                       29,1

Nächste Woche habe ich beim Chafarzt des Nordwestkrankenhauses einen Termin mit Bitte um 2. Meinung.
Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die PSA-Werte:
> 22.02.2016 29,40 
> 01.03.2016                   25
> 16.03.16                       36,6
> 01.04.16                       29,1
> 
> Nächste Woche habe ich beim Chafarzt des Nordwestkrankenhauses einen Termin


Lieber Ben

Dein PSA-Verlauf bestätigt, was einige, auch ich, vermutet haben:

Ein von Krebs bestimmter PSA-Verlauf geht (ohne Therapie) niemals abwärts.
Das tut deiner aber. Somit kommt eine Entzündung zumindest als Mit-Ursache
ins Spiel und das wiederum passt zu dem negativen MRT und der negativen
Biopsie.

Ich bin ja Laie, und damit steht es mir in keiner Weise zu, Entwarnung zu geben.
Es ist gut, dass Du eine kompetente Zweitmeinung organisiert hast.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo, mein Vorname ist Ben. keine Ahnung wie ich das ins profil kriege


Hallo Ben,

das musst Du auch gar nicht ins Profil kriegen. Es genügt, dass Du Deine Beiträge mit "Ben" unterschreibst, dann weiß jeder, wie er Dich ansprechen kann.

Ralf

----------


## silver dollar

Unabhängig von einer Zweitmeinung am besten in einem zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomzentrum stelle mal sicher, dass keine Prostataentzündung vorliegt und daruaf könnte dein PSA Verlauf hindeuten. Antibiogramm Sperma und falls nachgewiesen Antibiotika und dann mal PSA Messung und auf sicherer Basis weiter entscheiden.

----------


## highlander

In Heidelberg sehen die Ärzte die mpMRT und die anschliesende Biopsie  als eine Untersuchung. Ich hab mit dem dortigen Professor gesprochen und  selbst bei PI-RADS 2 erfolgt eine Biopsie.Insofern sehen die Ärzte dort  die mpMRT als sehr nützliches Hilfsmittel gezielt zu biopsieren aber  als Ersatz  zur Biopsie sieht man das mpMRTin Heidelberg zumindest  heute noch nicht.
Man macht dort auch im voraus schon den Termin für die MRT und die Biopsie.Was nun bei PI-RADS 1 passiert weiss ich nicht.
Bei mir war PI-RADS 3 zusehen , es wurden 30 Stanzen genommen und eineige suspekte Areale nochmal zusätzlich gefärbt von der Pathologie.Heidelberg biopsiert auch immer die normalen Stanzen  und eben zusätzlich die suspekten Areale.
Wenn nun in meinem Fall der PSA steigt wird wieder ein mpMRT gemacht und dann können die wohl gut vergleichen was sich in der Prostata verändert hat und dann wahrscheinlich mit weniger Stanzen nochmal biopsieren.
Wie gesagt  100% Auschluss kann Dir in der Medizin sowieso niemand geben.Ich würde den PSA weiter beobachten , Antibiotika mal nehmen und schauen was passiert.

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die hofffentlich trotz allem fröhliche Runde !
Ich bin weiter total verunsichert:
Ich war weg 2. meinung beim Chefarzt Urologie prof. becht Nordwestklinik FFM
Der hat die Radiologen zerrissen: Die würden nix bringen, würden nur Werbung für sich machen, die Leute evrunsichern. Die durchgeführte Biopsie entspreäche nicht den Leitlinien; von den vom Pathologen gecheckten 4 Stanzen hätte nur 1 überhaupt Prostatagewebe: Am Liebsten hätte er mich gleich neu biopsiert.
Meine PSA-WErte: 22.2. 29,40; 16.3. 36,6; 1.4. 29,1 und 21.5. 36,4 
Die Biopsie ist etwa 4 Wochen her und man kann die PSA-Erhöhung durch die Biopsie schon erklären.

Jetzt hat mich der Professor für morgen zur Nachbesprechung gebeten. Der wird mich wohl gleich unter die Biopsie legen wollen- ich will aber mindestens noch 4 Wochen abwarten und ausserdem ist mir das Thema Prostatitis (wäre ja wg schwankender PSA-Werte auch nicht ausgeschlossen.)

Ich habe ein massives Problem: da gehe ich zum Chefarzt Radiologie (der dort seine Meriten erworben hat); der schickt mich aber nicht zum Chefazrt Urologie sondern biospiert mich selber. Warum?? Dann hat er angeblich aus 4 Stellen 10 Stanzen genommen- im Bericht tauchen aber nur 4 Stanzen auf.
Irgendwie scheint das auch eine ganz schöne Eifersüchtelei der Ärzte/der Fachgebiete zus ein. Nur scheisse wenn meine Geusndheit davon abhängt. Und ich nicht einschätzen kann was ist eine kompetente Aussage? Wo ist einer nciht auf der Höhe der Zeit? (Sollte man beim Chafarzt urologie eigentlich ausschliessen-die Wände hängen voll mit Dekorationen) Ud wo gönnt Einer dem Kollegen nichts? Wie soll man das auseinanderhalten? Von PCA 3 Urintest als Diagnosemöglichkeit hab ich auch nur hier im Forum gehört.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ben,

ein solches Tohuwabohu wurde eher selten in diesem Forum präsentiert. Den PCA 3 Urintest kannst Du Dir, nebenbei gesagt, ersparen. Er erbringt eh nur meist anzuzweifelnde Resultate. Aber von den 4 Stanzen bzw. deren Biopsatgeweben sollte man Dir doch die Ergebnisse im Rahmen der Gleason-Skala kund getan haben. Du solltest nicht zögern, das anzufordern. Biopsate sind Dein Eigentum und Du hast Anspruch auf eine pathologische Bewertung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Harald,
es ist wirklich "komisch": 4 Stanzen wurden dem Pathologen vorgelegt- negativ und mithin auch zum Glück kein Gleason-Wert. Auf Nachfrage sagt der Chefradiologe er habe aus 4 Bereichen 10 Stanzen gemacht-aber warum legt er die 10 nicht dem Pathologen vor? Ich habe natürlich den befund des Pathologen bekommen. Jetzt muss ich wohl den Radiologen mit meinen Fragen konfronieren undd as mögen die meist gar nicht.
Für mich ist halt die Frage: Kann ich weiter abwarten? Wahrscheinlich, da ich dem Nordwestkrankenhaus nicht so ganz vertraue, werde ich mir eine Meinung in Heidelberg einholen.

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Ben, 
ich würde bei einer Biopsie heute oder in 4 Wochen keinen wichtigen Unterschied erwarten. Von daher würde ich im Zweifel der Empfehlung des Arztes folgen, der Dich am besten kennt. 

Denn: 



> Ich habe ein massives Problem: da gehe ich zum Chefarzt Radiologie...   nicht zum Chefazrt Urologie sondern biospiert mich selber...  
> Wo ist einer nciht auf der Höhe der Zeit? (Sollte man beim Chafarzt urologie eigentlich ausschliessen-die Wände hängen voll mit Dekorationen)


Chefärzte sind nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit! Besonders in Unikliniken sind Oberärzte viel besser über den aktuellen Stand der Forschung informiert. Chefärzte kümmern sich um's Budget und um die Ausstattung ihres Bereiches. 

Auch große Operationen machen die Oberärzte sehr viel sicherer weil häufiger als die Chefärzte. Biopsien sind Sache der Assistenzärzte. Sie müssen ja auch noch lernen, und klein fängt man an. Ich bin mit meiner letzten Biopsie vom Assistenzarzt sehr zufrieden, besonders weil sich das Ergebnis als richtig herausstellte. 

Chefärzte sind für die Eitelkeit, nicht die der Ärzte sondern die der Patienten!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Chefärzte sind für die Eitelkeit, nicht die der Ärzte sondern die der Patienten!


Moin Hermes, Götterbote,

büschen happig die Darstellung. Ich selbst bekomme gelegentlich zu hören, dass ich es immer mit den Professoren bzw. eben den Chefärzten zu tun haben möchte, obwohl die Oberärzte meist bessere Leistungen erbringen. In der Tat ist ein guter Kontakt zu den Chefs von Vorteil, und so mancher Chef ist zudem ein absoluter Könner auf speziellen Gebieten. Also von Eitelkeit bei der Wahl meiner Ärzte bin ich wahrlich nicht geplagt. Wichtig ist zudem zumindest für mich, das unbedingte Vertrauen in die Leistung des Arztes, egal ob Chef oder einer seiner Mitarbeiter.

Gruß Harald

----------


## skipper

Hallo Ben,
wenn eine Entzündung vorliegt könnte ein erfahrener Pathologe diese in den entnommenen Stanzen nachweisen . Liegt dir der Bericht des Pathologen vor ?
Da ein Radiologe die Biopsie vorgenommen hat gehe ich davon aus das er das nicht häufig vornimmt- der Mann ist Radiologe, somit würde ich dessen Kompetenz bezüglich Biopsien anzweifeln.
Lass dir ein Antibiotika verordnen ( idealerweise nach vorheriger Untersuchung des Ejakulats und des Urins auf Bakterien) und überprüfe den PSA in 3-4 Wochen.
Wenn keine signifikante Reduzierung deines PSA eintritt würde ich eine Biopsie mit 12 Proben aus allen Quadranten bei einem Urologen der das täglich ausführt machen lassen.
Wie einige schon schrieben: Mit einer MRT lässt sich leider kein Krebs ausschließen und auch eine negative Biopsie ist keine 100% Garantie.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir hat der behandelnde Urologe selbst die Biopsie gemacht. Und da könnte ich mir vorstellen das ein solcher Arzt die meisten Erfahrungen hat. Er macht so etwas in der Woche bestimmt öfters.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Skipper,
was Du da schreibst ist mir logisch und nachvollziehbar.
Wie siehst Du das Thema MP-MRT in Verbindung mit Biopsie (wird von kasse nicht bezahlt- der Standard ist Ultraschall wohl für grobe Sichtung.
Gesternw ar ich beim Chefarzt Urologie Nordwestklinik FFM, (zeritifziertes Prostatakarzinomzentrum). Der versuchte mich unbedingt zur Sofort-Biospie zu bewegen-warum macht der mich nicht auf Ejakulat/Urinuntersuchung aufmerksam?
Ich tendiere zu heidelberg für die Gesamtaktion.
Besten Dank für Eure Unterstütung
Ben

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wie siehst Du das Thema MP-MRT in Verbindung mit Biopsie (wird von kasse nicht bezahlt- der Standard ist Ultraschall wohl für grobe Sichtung.


nein ben, das ist nicht ganz richtig.
vielleicht klärt dich noch jemand auf.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Bei mir wurde das mp-MRT und die anschliesende Biopsie von der Kasse bezahlt da mein Urologe dies für die sinnvollste Sache hielt , aufgrund meines Alters und meines psychischen Zustandes.Weiss nun leider nicht ob das jeder Urologe macht wenn man ihm darum bittet.Ich hätte das damals aber auch selbst bezahlt.
Nur eines ist klar .Wenn der PSA trotzdem steigt hat man auch da keine Gewissheit das *Nichts * ist aber anscheinend zahlen das die gestzlichen Kassen schon , wenn der Urologe das für notwendig hält.

----------


## Drachenfels

In Offenbach kann man eine 3D-Biopsie machen lassen - ist ja ganz präzise.

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die Runde, auf die gefahr hin hier noch mehr Durcheinander reinzubringen:
zwischenzeitlich war ich beim Chefarztd er Urologie-dieser hat den Radiologen zerrissen:
Von den 4 Proben sei nur 1 mit Prostatagewebe versehen; der weiterhin hohe (allerdings unter Schwankungen hohe) PSA-Wert deute massiv auf einen Tumor hin; die durchgeführte Biopsie sei nicht entsprechendd en leitlinien udn ich solle mich schleunigst erneut biopsieren lassen- ein MRT brauche es dazu nicht.

Ich habe daraufhin den Chefarzt der Radiologie, der das MRT und die Biopsie durchführte, mit diesen Aussagen konfrontiert und bekam folgende Ausknft-soeben.

 
  ich verstehe gut ihre Fragen und versuche sie im folgenden zu beantworten
  ad1 auch bei der MR Biopsie verwenden wir ein 1.5. Tesla MRT mit höchster Auflösung
  ad2 es wruden alle stellen biopsiert die im MRT auffällig waren, davon mehrere and er Kapsel, daher ist hier auch kein klassische Prostatgewebe erkennbar
  ad3 auch mich beunruhigt etwas eder weiterhin hohe PSA Wert und ich rate auch zu einber Rebiopsie, 

  ich biete ihnen an das rein zu den sachkosten der biopsie nadel zu machen aber ichdenke das wäre doch ein vorgehen

  oder sie machen eine urologische Ganz prostatabiopsie


Soll ich seinem Vorschlag folgen? MRT-gesteuerte Rebiopsie-aber wiederum vom Radiologen?
Was meint Ihr? Kostenproblem habe ichd eismal nichts-iehs eine Anmerkungend azu. Gut gefällt mir, dass er sofort reagiert und auch entgegenkommt.
Aber was istd ie beste Lösung? Wo sind die Schwachpunkte seiner Biopsie zu sehen ?

Schönen Abend wünscht Ben

----------


## highlander

Du musst selbst wissen ob Du dem Radiologen Vertrauen schenken kannst.Ich finde 4 Proben sehr wenig.Aber ich muss dazu sagen dass ich auch nicht sehr viel Ahnung im Vergleich einiger User hier habe , aber meine herauszuhören dass du dem Radioologen nicht so sehr vertraust.

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Reaktion des Radiologen scheint sehr viel professioneller, als jene des
herumwütenden Urologen. Das Vertrauen in die Ärzte scheint beschädigt.
Doch Achtung, die Nadeln sind sehr teuer und die zahlt wohl keine Kasse.

Mein Vorschlag:
Beide Ärzte umgehend ersetzen, Freundliche Absage und Unterlagrn verlangen.
Dann Zweitmeinung an einem (anderen) Uniklinikum beim Tumorboard.
Deswegen deute ich jetzt auch nicht an den Bisherigen Ergebnissen rum.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube auch es ist nicht sinnvoll jetzt zu überlegen welchem Arzt man mehr vertraut. Ich würde die Biopsie in Heidelberg machen wie Highlander vorgeschlagen hat. Denen kann man vertrauen.

Georg

----------


## highlander

Die machen mindestens 20 , eher 30 Proben .Der Oberarzt war auch sehr nett.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Ben,
damit hat sich der Radiologe völlig unglaubwürdig gemacht- wenn man mit MRT jegliches Tumorgewebe sichtbar machen könnte und er gezielt biopsiert hat, wieso dann eine Rebiopsie ? Gehe zu einem Urologen der Biopsien tagtäglich vornimmt und einige Proben aus allen Quadranten entnimmt.
Ein Radiologe der sich jahrelang aktiv in diesem Forum beteiligt hatte ( Daniel Schmidt ) hat genau dieses Vorgehen präferiert. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## risiko12

Genau so werde ichs machen. Heidelberg macht sehr guten Eindruck. Und bieten fakultätsübergreifende Patientensprechstunde an.Frage an Konrad: "Nadeln sind sehr teuer": Was bedeutet das? Ne andere mir bisher unbekannte Art von Biopsie? kriege ich dann beim radiologen irgendwas Anderes als in HD beim Urologen?

----------


## highlander

Heidelberg läuft so ab:

Du machst einen Termin für die MRT gesteuerte Stanzbiopsie.Das heisst dass Du dann von denen einen termin für das mpMRT genannt bekommst ( dies wird in der Uniklinik entweder im DKFZ gemacht oder in der Radiologie )Egal wo , beide geräte sind 3 tesla Geräte.Heidelberg sieht die mpMRT und die Biopsie als EINE Untersuchung an.das heisst dass Du dann einen zweiten termin zeitnah am ersten bekommst bei dem Du morgens in die tagesklinik kommst , dann wiird irgendwann unter Vollnarkose biopsiert und dann bleibst Du noch wenn alles ok ist 2 Stunden unter Beobachtung. Musst urin abgeben nach der Biopsie und darfst dann nach Hause.dann machste einen termin für die besprechung und dann wirste hören was die sagen.
Heidelberg entnimmt aus 27 Zonen der prostata  Biopsien plus die auffälligen im mpMRT.
Alles Gute

----------


## Hvielemi

> .Frage an Konrad: "Nadeln sind sehr teuer": Was bedeutet das?


Das heisst, dass Einweg-Biopsie-Hohlnadeln, zumeist aus Titan gefertigt, sehr teuer sind.
Je mehr Stanzen, desto höher diese "Matetialkosten", die an dir hängenbleiben.
Die Preise kannste selber gooogeln oder erfragen.

Hvielemi

----------


## risiko12

Danke für den sehr konstruktiven Hinweis. Dann wenn ich Glück habe läuft das in HD über Kassenabrechnung.

----------


## Matthias_K

Hallo risiko12,

Du bist 65 Jahre alt, Deine erheblich schwankenden PSA-Werte habe ich gelesen. Ich will hier nicht unnötig herum-schlaumeiern und Dich unnötig beunruhigen, möchte Dir jedoch ein paar einfache Gedanken mitteilen und Dir zuletzt meinen Fall schildern. Ich glaube, dass Dir ein paar Überlegungen fehlen um zu einem klugen Ratschluß zu kommen..

Die Theorie sagt:

Zuerst, es ist nicht wirklich interessant ob Du ein Prostata-Karzinom hast. Ein kleines Prostatakarzinömchen ist für ältere Männer mit zunehmendem Alter fast schon normal zu nennen. Ich habe gelesen, im Alter von 60 bis 80 Jahren hätten so zwischen 30 und 50% aller Männer ein PCA. Das läßt sich googeln, wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest. Zum Glück verstirbt nur eine Minderheit daran - da ein PCA zumeist nur sehr, sehr langsam wächst und man dem Krebs quasi altersbedingt wegstirbt. Eine Prostatitis, also eine ganz normale Entzündung verläuft zumeist sympthomfrei und ein Mann hat im Leben häufiger denn gedacht eine Prostataentzündung bedingt duch die Lage an der Harnröhre und sogar noch vor der Blase. Auch das ... geschenkt, hat(te) jeder mal.

Man könnte schlußfolgernd über Deine auffälligen Werte philosophieren, dass Du vielleicht ja wirklich nur eine Prostatitis hast (das glaube ich) und vermutlich dazu ein ganz normales altersübliches Langweiler-Karzinom (das glaube ich allerdings auch). Sw noch klein und nur sehr langsam wachsend (das ist die Regel). Wenn es demnach statistisch begründet ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist, dass Deine Prostataerkrankung (und sie ist ganz eindeutig in irgend einer Weise erkrankt) eher nicht Dein Leben bedroht, so würden Dir jetzt alle Statistikfans zum Abwarten raten.

Mein Fall:

Ich bin 51 Jahre alt und hatte 2013 einen PSA Wert von 5,6, 2014 4,52 und 2015 7,44. Meinen 2013er Termin für eine MRT gesteuerte Biopsie in Heidelberg hatte ich aus Termingründen nicht wahrgenommen gehabt. Das sollte sich nich als sehr dumm erweisen. Aber weiter: Ich hatte mir noch 2014 wegen dem PSA-Abschwung von 5,6 auf 4,5 ausgerechnet gehabt, dass ich nur eine Prostatitis habe und statistisch so um die 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Karzinom. Mir war außerdem bekannt, dass nur eine Minderzahl aller Karzinome schnell wachsend aggresiv sind und ich abwarten könne, solange meine Verdopplungszeit meines PSA-Wertes irgendwo über 2 Jahre bliebe. Zusammengefasst: Langweilige PSA-Verdopplungszeit, wahrscheinlich eine Prostatitis und PSA-Wert auch nicht wirklich hoch - wozu hätte ich in Aktionismus verfallen sollen?

Die Realität:

Im letzten Juli wurden mir nach klassischer Biopsie im Mai beim Urologen und einem ernüchternden pathologischem Befund die Prostata und 56 Lymphknoten entnommen - ich habe einen Gleason 9 hochaggressiven Prostatakrebs erwischt mit einer Verdopplungszeit von zuletzt unter 3 Wochen. Ich habe mich nach der OP mit 80 Gy auf die leere Prostataloge und 66 Gy auf die pelvinen Abflußwege und dazu noch einem erweiterten Bestrahlungsfeld bestrahlen lassen, dazu bekomme ich seit Februar eine 2fache Hormonblockade und obendrauf bekomme ich jetzt auch noch eine Chemo - alles in 12 Monaten. Da mein PSA-Wert nach einem schönen Abfall auf unter 0,5 jedoch auch unter der Chemo wieder ansteigt rechne ich nicht damit meinen 60sten mitfeiern zu können. Man könnte résumieren: Theoretisch hätte ich ja nix haben sollen, praktisch bin ich aber bald sehr, sehr tot. Ich habe ohne Not zulange mit meiner Gesundheit gespielt.

Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle tuen:

Wäre ich an Deiner Stelle würde ich absolut jede Untersuchung anstreben. Und wenn Du clever bist, investierst Du zuerst 1.100,- € in ein PSMA-PET-CT. Solltest Du ein Karzinom haben so ist dieses bei der Höhe Deines PSA-Wertes bildgebend. DANACH soll die Prostata MRT gesteuert biopsiert werden, und zwar an den Stellen, an denen das PSMA-PET-CT ein Karzinom auch entdeckt hat. Mit 18 Stanzen auf einen kleinen Zielbereich wird man sehr wahrscheinlich fündig werden.

Die, bei denen soweit alles geklappt hat, klagen nicht und posten auch nicht im Internet:

Ich bin nach meiner Operation sofort kontinent gewesen, während meiner Bestrahlung habe ich meinen Garten umgegraben und normal gegessen und hatte nicht einmal auch nur Durchfall, die Hormonblockade hat mal anfänglich leichte Wärmeschübe produziert, nach der zweiten Chemo habe ich in der Klinik angerufen gehabt und gefragt, ob ich denn eine niedrigere Dosis bekommen hätte, ich würde nichts merken. Ende August werde ich das Stilfser Joch mit dem Rennrad hochfahren, ich bin schon am trainieren!

----------


## highlander

Wenn man so einen Bericht wie deinen liest macht man sich echt wieder gedanken , dass auch bei so geringen Schwankungen ein hochagressiver Krebs dahinter stecken kann.Auch wieder ein besipiel dass der PSA auch runter gehen kann  und man hat trotzdem Krebs

----------


## Matthias_K

Hier noch Stand der Technik in Freiburg Kombination PSMA-PET/Biopsie. Keine Panik, mein Urologe hatte seinerzeit bei meiner herkömmlichen Biopsie zuerst ein Betäubungsmittel eingespritzt gehabt, das anschließende Entnehmen von Gewebeproben mittels Feinnadeln (die berüchtigten sog. "Stanzen") war schmerzfrei http://www.prostatazentrum.de/aktuelles-1/

----------


## highlander

Finde ich gut das mit demRoboter.Da weiss man dann dass kein verpeilter Urologe falsch biopsiert wenn der Roboter das berechnet.

----------


## risiko12

Genau so läuft es. Termin ist am 31.8.

----------


## risiko12

was ist besser? tesla 3 oder 1,5 ?

----------


## risiko12

Lieber Matthias, danke fr Deine offenen Worte. Was ist eine PSMA-PET-CT? Und wo liegt der Unterschied zu den in heidelberg oder Uni Frankfurt verwendeten Systemen? Danke fr Antwort.

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo,
mit doppelter Magnetfeldstrke (3 Tesla statt 1,5 Tesla) ist die Auflsung besser und und man sieht mehr Details.

Gru
Norbert

----------


## highlander

es kommt aber auch auf den Radiologen und dessen Erfahrung an
@risiko12 wo gehst Du nun hin?

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Highlander,
ich habe am 30.8. T in HD fr MRT und am 31.8. Biopsie mit Vollnarkose. Mein PSA-Wert ist, nachdem er nachd er Biopsie auf 36 war, wieder runter auf 25. Bedeutet das irgendwas?

----------


## highlander

Ich bin da echt der jenige der nicht unbedingt medizinisches berwissen hat.Ist aber auch eigentlich egal ob er nun flt oder steigt, Fakt ist dass 36 oder 25 kontrollbedrftig sind und Heidelberg ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Adresse.Wenn Du mehr fragen willst bezglich HD dann gerne per PN.

Das Hauptproblem ist halt dass man auch beides haben kann....Bei einem so hohen PSA der alleine vom Krebs verursacht wrde htte man im mpMRT hchstwahrscheinlich was gesehen.Es kann aber genausogut eine Prostatitis sein die den PSA stark schwanken lsst und trotzdem ein Karzinom vorhanden sein.Die Aussage das bei einem Karzinom der PSA nur steigt udn niemals fllt trifft dann zu wenn man nicht zeitgleich eine Prostatitis hat.Dass dies aber gar nicht mal so selten vorkommt ( Prostitis und Krebs ) liest man auf Profilen bei myprostate.

Ich z.b habe eine chronische Prostatitis aber eben auch PI-RADS 3 und Zellen die vermehrt AMCR zeigen bei teilweise erhaltener Basalzelllage...der eine Arzt sagt dass ist ne Vorstufe und es kann sogar schon Krebs woanders in der Prostata sein, der andere Arzt sagt dass da wahrscheinlich NOCH kein Krebs ist.Nix genaues weiss man nicht und mein PSA muss ich auch weiter beobachten.Steigt er weiter kommt halt wieder ein mpMRT....einmal drin in dieser Sache begleitet die einem dann halt.Doch selbst wenn mein PSA von 4 auf 6 steigt KANN das auch von der Prostatitis sein.
Vieleicht konnte ich Dir etwas helfen.

----------


## Matthias_K

Google ist Dein Freund https://www.google.de/webhp?sourceid...F-8#q=psma-pet

Es werden mittels leicht radioaktivem Kontrastmittel und einem Antikrper welcher sich an Prostatakrebs-Zellen anreichert mittels einer Gamma-Kamera Bilder Deines Krpers gemacht. Die Strahlenbelastung ist vernachlssigbar, ab einer Karzinom-Gre von ca. 0,5 cm ist diese Methode mit hohem Erfolg bildgebend. Bei mir glhte schn rot/gelb die Prostata und eine Metastase > Verdacht auf metastasierter Prostatakrebs. Dann wurde biopsiert und das Material von einem Pathologen in Singen begutachtet. Das ergab dann die Besttigung des Verdachts und "alle Neune" (Gleason 9, Malignitt 3), sozusagen.

Danach habe ich aufgrund der geringen Metastasierung eine Ektomie und einer erw. Lymphknotenentfernung zugestimmt. *Gehe ausdrcklich nicht mit einer Prostata-OP zum Wald- und Wiesen-Urologen. Du bist auf der Urologie im Krankenhaus nur eine Fallpauschale. Gehe zu den Profis!* *Goldstandard in Europa ist die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg mit ber 2.000 P.-Operastionen pro Jahr*, und da kann man auch nach berweisung auf Krankenschein operiert werden ber eine Zuweisung vom Eppeldorfer Krankenhaus. *Erklren Dir die Damen am Telefon.* Die rzte operieren auch nerverhaltend und die Wahrscheinlichkeit kontinent zu sein ist in einer solchen Spezailklinik einfach am Hchsten.

Ich habe mit denen sonst Nichts am Hut, ich habe mich in Freiburg von Herrn Prof. Dr. Schultze-Seemann operieren lassen. Er ist ein ausgewiesener "Lymphknotenentnahme-Spezialist". Ich habe mich nicht nerverhaltend operieren lassen, denn der Zug war bereits abgefahren. Zu weit fortgeschritten, Nervenscheide befallen. Aber, und das war mir tatschlich sehr viel wichtiger ... ich bin wirklich vom ersten Tag an kontinent, und war auch in meiner Reha der allereinzige kontinente Patient. Gehe also unbedingt zu einem echten Profi, sonst trgst Du Pamper-Windeln. Sorry, mute gesagt werden.

----------


## Matthias_K

Die Prostatadrse ist von einer sehr festen Kapsel umgeben. Das PSA der Drse entweicht ber die Feinnadel-Einstichstellen in den Krper. Dort wird die angestiegene  PSA-Menge verstoffwechselt, der Wert sinkt wieder. Alles ok, normal so, war auch bei mir der Fall.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Matthias,

-*hier* - hast Du sehr ausfhrlich ber Dich berichtet.

Und an anderer Stelle hast Du das: http://www.prostatazentrum.de/aktuelles-1/ eingeblendet.

Auch das: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0120#post90120 durfte man erfahren. Besser wre es, das Profil mit Inhalt zu fttern. Das erspart die mhselige Sucherei nach Deinen Daten.

Das: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6008#post86008 war Dein Forumseinstieg.

Aber mit dieser Feststellung:




> Die Prostatadrse ist von einer sehr festen Kapsel umgeben. Das PSA der Drse entweicht ber die Feinnadel-Einstichstellen in den Krper. Dort wird die angestiegene PSA-Menge verstoffwechselt, der Wert sinkt wieder. Alles ok


stehst Du wohl allein da. Vielleicht magst Du uns Unwissende das noch etwas besser erlutern?

Gru Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo,
> mit doppelter Magnetfeldstrke (3 Tesla statt 1,5 Tesla) ist die Auflsung besser und und man sieht mehr Details.
> 
> Gru
> Norbert


Die Aussage ist nur bedingt richtig - die hhere Feldstrke macht keine hhere Ortsauflsung!

Mit einem 1.5 Tesla knnte man die gleichen Bilder erzeugen, es dauert nur doppelt so lange
und heutzutage "time is Money" macht das keiner. Deswegen haben die 3 Tesla meist bessere Bilder

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitleser,




> Zitat Urologe
> 
> Die Aussage ist nur bedingt richtig - die höhere Feldstärke macht keine höhere Ortsauflösung!
> 
> Mit einem 1.5 Tesla könnte man die gleichen Bilder erzeugen, es dauert nur doppelt so lange
> und heutzutage "time is Money" macht das keiner. Deswegen haben die 3 Tesla meist bessere Bilder


Habe selbst gerade eine MRT mit Tesla 1.5 erlebt. 
Fragestellung: Magenwand nach Tumorresektion. Rezidiv? Lymphknoten?

War o.B.

Ich war aber verwundert über die Kritik der MTA, ich sei so unruhig gewesen. War mir keiner Schuld bewußt. Das Instestinum (Magen, Darm) eignet sich nicht gut zur Darstellung. Besser wäre CT gewesen. Oder Tesla 3.0?

Die Richtlinien empfehlen CT. Einschränkung: Strahlenbelastung.

Ich hatte mich nach Rücksprache mit dem Radiologen für MRT entschieden.

Kann unser UROLOGE dazu Stellung nehmen?

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

fs wird sich sicher nach seiner heutigen Tätigkeit in seiner Hamburger Praxis noch einmal in diesen Thread einschalten. Der mir nicht geläufige Begriff "Intestinum" war Anlass für mich zum Recherchieren, nämlich -* hier* - Ich bitte höflich um Verständnis. Immerhin wird am Ende unter 5.1 beschrieben, welche Möglichkeiten der Diagnostik sinnvoll sind. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Da Magen und Darm normaler Weise ständig in Bewegung sind (es sei den man gibt hohe Dosen Buscopan zur kurzzeitigen "Lähmung") ist 
das "schnellste" Verfahren meist auch das Beste.
Und was die Untersuchungszeit angeht sind die heuten 64 und 128zeiligen CT-Geräte unschlagbar.

----------


## highlander

> Hallo risiko12,
> 
> 
> Mein Fall:
> 
> Ich bin 51 Jahre alt und hatte 2013 einen PSA Wert von 5,6, 2014 4,52 und 2015 7,44. Meinen 2013er Termin für eine MRT gesteuerte Biopsie in Heidelberg hatte ich aus Termingründen nicht wahrgenommen gehabt. Das sollte sich nich als sehr dumm erweisen. Aber weiter: Ich hatte mir noch 2014 wegen dem PSA-Abschwung von 5,6 auf 4,5 ausgerechnet gehabt, dass ich nur eine Prostatitis habe und statistisch so um die 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Karzinom. Mir war außerdem bekannt, dass nur eine Minderzahl aller Karzinome schnell wachsend aggresiv sind und ich abwarten könne, solange meine Verdopplungszeit meines PSA-Wertes irgendwo über 2 Jahre bliebe. Zusammengefasst: Langweilige PSA-Verdopplungszeit, wahrscheinlich eine Prostatitis und PSA-Wert auch nicht wirklich hoch - wozu hätte ich in Aktionismus verfallen sollen?


an diesem beispiel sieht man doch dass die sogenannte*Norm * einem einzelnen gar nichts bringt.PSA schwankte und war nicht so extrem hoch.Alter mit 51 auch noch relativ jung.Und trotzdem dann einen agressiven Krebs!
Ich denke ich werde nach dem Sommerurlaub auch ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen.

----------


## Matthias_K

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis,sobald ich mehr Zeit finde lege ich ein Profil an.

Ich stehe mit der Aussage meines Kommentars ja nicht ganz alleine da. Hier die Meinung der Facheute der Uni-Klinik Ulm. Zitat: "Volkmer (6) und Mitarbeiter entnahmen mehrfach Blutproben nach digital-rektaler Untersuchung oder transrektaler Stanzbiopsie der Prostata in unterschiedlichen Zeitabständen von 1 Minute bis 24 Stunden. Bei den meisten Patienten wurden die maximalen PSA-Erhöhungen zwischen 30 und 60 Minuten nach der Punktion registriert."

Ich hatte meinen Urologen seinerzeit um Rat gefragt gehabt, woher es komme, dass mein PSA-Wert nach der Biospie meiner Prostata extrem anstieg. Seinen Worten nach wird aus der Prostata nach der Biospie Blut in den Körper abgegeben (über die Einstichstellen). Das im Prostatagewebe vorhandene PSA würde auf diesem Weg zu einem spontanen Anstieg des PSA-Blut-Wertes führen. Das klang für mich plausibel.

Wodurch könnte Deiner Meinung nach mein rasanter PSA-Wert-Anstieg verursacht worden sein? Metastasierung? Kapseldruchbruch des Karzinoms? Das könnte allerdings auch gut möglich sein.

Gruß, Matthias

----------


## risiko12

Hallo in die Runde, war jetzt in Heidelberg und bekam positiven befund. 80% meiner Prostat sind mit Krebs durchsetzt. und mit hohem Score (9). Jetzt gibts noch ein PET und dann kommt die Prostata raus, Unglaublich dass die Frankfurter Uni rein gar nichts fand. Die Heidelberger find ich prima aufgestellt. Jetzt kämppfe ich um Kostenübernahme für diese PET_CT-Untersuchung-aber das istd as kleinste problem.

----------


## risiko12

Eine Bitte um Eure Meinung: Als nächster Schritt bei mir wird ein PSMA-PET-CT in Heidelberg gemacht, umf estzustellen, ob der Krebs schon gestreut hat. Falls nein, wird die prostata rausoperiert. Soweit klar. Falls aber schon gestreut, erwäge ich, gar nichts zu machen. Ich bin 66 Jahre und lebe dann lt. Oberarzt noch 10 Jahre. Könnte evtl. Wachstum des Tumors durch entsprechende Lebenswiese verkürzen. (Granatapfel viel, Zucker und fettw enig usw) Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Schliesslich ist auch beid er ganzen Quälerei kein 100% Erfolg sicher. Danke fü Diskussion schon jetzt.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Georg, leider ist die ganze Kapsel voller Krebs. hat sich durch die in heidelberg durchgeführte Biopsie herausgestellt.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Georg, zwischenzeitlich ist die sache klar: Ich habe ein heftiges Karzinom mit Gleason 4+5=9; nächste Woche wird mit PSMA in HD festgestellt ob er gestreut hat.

----------


## Dns1206

Hallo risiko12, 
es tut mir sehr leid für deinen Befund, aber gib nicht auf und sorge für dich und deine Gesundheit, ich habe nächste Woche meine OP und wenn ich inkontinent und impotent werde .....egal ich werde weiterleben und mit etwas Glück klappt irgentwann alles wieder.....deswegen zählen für mich die schönen Dinge im Leben.
Mach weiter, bleib am Ball und gib nicht auf!
Werde wieder Gesund!!
Gruß 
Dns1206

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich habe nächste Woche meine OP und wenn ich inkontinent und impotent werde .....egal ich werde weiterleben und mit etwas Glück klappt irgentwann alles wieder.....


jaaa, - es wird schon klappen. Ich war auch wieder schnell dicht. Das Zweite dauert länger oder funzt  gar nicht mehr.
Ich benutze seitdem die bekannten blauen Pillen.

Viel Glück auch für Bens Untersuchung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## risiko12

Hallo, die Würfel sind gefallen. Es gibt im becken (Knochen) an 2 Stellen Metastasen. Therapievorschlag habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Meine Eckwerte sind: PSA um die 25; Scor 4% also= 9. Was meint ihr? Werden die operieren und brint das was? Bstrahlung? Diät? Oder gar nix machen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Beste Grüße Ben

----------


## risiko12

Hallo,
ich habe Prostatakarzinom mit Bildung von 2 Metastasen in den Knochen.  Wurde gestern per PSMA-PET-CT festgestellt. Gleason Score 4+5=9 also  Hochrisikobereich. Obige Therapie wird als schonend beschrieben. Hört  sich für mich als laie logisch an. Ist diese Therapieform hier bekannt  und kann ich mir da möglicherweise mehr belastende Therapien ersparen?

http://www.tumortherapie-center.de/t...FVdAGwod4eMJlw

----------


## Georg_

Ben,

 ich denke nichts tun ist keine Option. Der Oberarzt war meiner Meinung nach etwas optimistisch, ich habe von kürzeren Zeiträumen gelesen. Und dies setzt voraus, dass Du gegen Deinen Tumor vorgehst. Du musst auch bedenken, dass die letzten Jahre mit großen Schmerzen belastet sein können und mehrere Chemotherapien auch entsprechende Nebenwirkungen haben, vor allem wenn der Tumor Dich schon geschwächt hat.

 Ich habe einen KISP Text geschrieben in dem eingehend dargestellt wird, welche Möglichkeiten man in Deiner Situation hat: Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs

 In Heidelberg diskutiert vielleicht ein Tumorboard über Deinen Fall. Was wird man Dir vorschlagen? Hormontherapie kombiniert mit Bestrahlung  so die S3 Leitlinie. Darüber hinaus nimmt Heidelberg an der G-RAMPP Studie teil. Dies heißt Prostataoperation trotz Knochenmetastasen. Man hat in kleineren Studien festgestellt, dass auch in dieser Situation die Lebenszeit deutlich verlängert wird wenn der Tumor in der Prostata beseitigt wird. Diese Studien werden in meinem Artikel auch erwähnt. Ich würde an der Studie aber nicht teilnehmen, da ich so von der Richtigkeit überzeugt bin, dass ich nicht in der Kontrollgruppe landen möchte, deren Tumor in der Prostata nicht behandelt wird.

Kürzlich wurde eine neue, große Studie vorgestellt in der gezeigt wurde, dass die Bestrahlung deutlich weniger Nebenwirkungen als die Operation hat: die ProtecT Studie
 Diese Bestrahlung kann mit IMRT aber wohl auch mit HDR-Brachytherapie, CyberKnife (nicht alle nehmen Patienten mit Gleason 9), Protonen oder auch NanoKnife erfolgen.

Danach kann man die Knochenmetastasen bestrahlen. Ich bevorzuge hier CyberKnife.

Die Elektrochemotherapie ist nach meinem Eindruck bisher nur sehr selten durchgeführt worden und dürfte als experimentell einzustufen sein. Die Kasse wird die Kosten wohl nicht tragen.

 Es kann auch sein, dass man Dir in Heidelberg eine sofortige Chemotherapie empfiehlt. Gemäß den großen STAMPEDE und CHAARTED Studien ist dies bei Knochenmetastasen lebenszeitverlängernd und die amerikanischen Leitlinien wurden auf Grund dieser Leitlinien schon entsprechend geändert. Bei vielen anderen Tumoren wird nach der Operation eine Chemo gemacht. Es ist sinnvoll eine Chemo zu machen, wenn man noch einigermaßen fit ist.

Du hast geschrieben: Könnte evtl. Wachstum des Tumors durch entsprechende Lebensweise verkürzen. Dazu gibt es ein Video des bekannten Prostatakrebsspezialisten Dr. Myers. Er empfiehlt neben Sport die Mittelmeer- oder Kretadiät. Hier z.B. ein Rezeptbuch dazu.

Gruß

 Georg

----------


## risiko12

Danke für die sehr substantiierte Antwort.

----------


## Georg_

Ben,

ich möchte Deine Frage lieber hier beantworten, man kann dann leichter Deine Entwicklung nachverfolgen und was Dir bisher empfohlen wurde.




> Kurzfassung: PSA um die 25; Gleason Scor 4+5=9; Prostata stark befallen.  2 Metastasen im Beckenbereich/Knochen. Habe ich da Chance, mit  Bestrahlung davon zu kommen entsprechend obiger Studie? ich erwarte  natürlich hier keien Schlussantwort, will nur wissen ob ich mich  blamiere wenn ich dem urologen entsprechende Fragen stelle. Nächste  Woche ist befundbesprechung in der Uni HD. Bevor die Metastasen bekannt  wren, wollte man Hormon+Radikalentfernung prostata machen. Hier lese ich  aber man könne evtl. mit Bestrhalung davonkommen-also wäre Radiologe  angesagt. Besten Dank für Richtungsanzeiger


Es besteht wohl soweit Einigkeit zwischen den Fachärzten, dass die Wirkung bezüglich Krebskontrolle bei Operation und Bestrahlung gleich ist. Du kannst also die Bestrahlung wählen ohne fürchten zu müssen, dass dies "zu wenig" sei. Ein Urologe wird meist die Operation empfehlen, da er diese selbst durchführen kann und Dich nicht weiterschicken muss. Heidelberg wird sicher auch gern Teilnehmer für die G-RAMPP Studie finden.

Urologe fs hier im Forum schrieb vor kurzem: die Prostata sollte bestrahlt werden, der Primärherd streut am Meisten 
Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. In meinem Beitrag oben habe ich verschiedene Arten der Bestrahlung genannt, die in Frage kommen.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Situation: GLeasonScore 9/ 2 Metastasen im Beckenbereich/Knochen (nicht ganz gesichert die Metastasen aber doch hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit)

Ein Hallo in die Runde und ich hoffe, alle Betroffenen verdauen die Geschehnisse bestmöglich und ich wünsche Euch allen und auch mir  :L&auml;cheln:  die nötige Kraft und Klugheit dazu.

Das Gespräch mit dem stellvertretenden Direktor der Urologie HD erbrachte folgendes Ergebnis:

1. Er hält eine Kombination aus Hormontherapie (beginnend mit 30 Tage Tabletten, folgend von 3 Monatsspritze) und Bestrahlung für akzetabel. Das deckt sich mit Euren, (Georgs) Aussagen: Bestrhlung oder Entfernung etwa gleicher Effekt. Für mich ist das -als kleienr Selbständiger- doch eine gewisse Beruhigung, da die Nebenwirkung der Bestrahlung geringer sein soll und ich auch nicht etwa 6 Wochen total flach liege.

2. Ich werde-das ist mein eigener Entschluss- 42 Tage Fastenkur nach Dr. Breuss (Die Krebs-Kur nach Rudolf Breuss) machen. Ich bin fastenerfahren, momentan eindeutig zu fett, habe dadurch erhöhten Blutdruck, wollte sowieso fasten- also diese 42 Tage werden hoffentlich nicht kriegsentscheidend im Kampf gegen  dieses Arschloch-Krebs sein. Ich werde morgen PSA-Wert messen lassen und dann im 14-Tage Rhytmus kontrollieren. Es würde mich natürlich interessieren, ob jemand hier in diesem Kreis sich mit diesem Spezialthema schon beschäftigt hat. 

3. Bestrahlung ist natürlich nicht gleich bestrahlung. Gehe ich ganz normal an die Uni FFM-Kassenleistung. Dann gibts noch Begriffe wie Kyber-knife und die Offfenbacher Klinik, die anscheinend einen guten Ruf hat. Auch hier wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar.

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Ben,

zum Thema Fasten fällt mir folgendes ein:
Es wird PCa-Kranken empfohlen, möglichst schlank zu sein. Insbesondere im Bauchfett seien krebsfördernde Stoffe gespeichert.
Es gibt die Meinung, dass beim Fasten der Körper, wenn er sein Futter vermisst, sich umschaut, was er sonst verbrennen kann und dabei evtl. die Tumorzellen entdeckt. Das ist jetzt sehr laienhaft ausgedrückt, ich hab auch die Quelle nicht mehr im Kopf.
Eine Bestrahlung wird das Abnehmen unterstützen, da zugrundegegangenes Gewebe ersetzt werden muss. Ich habe in 6 Wochen Bestrahlung ohne Fasten 2,5 kg abgenommen. Die Radiologen meinten, das wäre normal.
Eine Hormontherapie führt eher zur Gewichtszunahme, schon durch den verminderten Antrieb. Auch da ist Abspecken eine gute Vorbeugung.
Natürlich sollte man nicht ins Untergewicht kommen und seine Kraft erhalten. Ich kenne die Breuss-Kur nicht und kann sie daher nicht beurteilen.

Für alles gutes Gelingen!
Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Das ist bestimmt bei jeden anders. Nach 35 Bestrahlungen habe ich überhaupt nichts bemerkt auch nicht abgenommen. Vielleicht weil ich schon Normalgewicht habe.

----------


## Hartmut S

hast recht, michi!
jeder mensch ist anders.
und. . . . 
ich glaube nicht an einer diät, obwohl es viele für richtig halten.
fett weg und alles gut . . . 
einmal mehr duschen und fast alles weg . .. . . 

es gibt tatsächlich studien, die dieses bestätigen.
nur, - - was sind diese wert, wenn immer wieder eine gegen-studie kommt. . . . 
ich glaube an nichts, nur an meinem krebs, den ich habe.
egal wie hoch der score ist.
auch du wirst heute die 10 jahre erleben, die ich mir vor über 3 jahren gesetzt hatte.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Michi, ich wäre neugierig welche Art Bestrahlung Du mit welchen nebenwirkungen und wo hast machen lassen?

Beste Grüße Ben

----------


## risiko12

Frage am Rande: Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert/ PSA-Wert fällt--warum auch immer.. Bedeutet das Karzinom  ist auf dem Rückzug?

----------


## highlander

Wenn zeitgleich eine Prostatitis da ist kann der zurückgehende PSA auch daher kommen , dass die Prostatitis sich gebessert hat.Das ist halt das *blöde* wenn man eine Prostatitis hat, dass man selbst beim abfallenden PSA sich nicht sicher sein kann ob da doch was ist.leider.

----------


## risiko12

Na da mein Karzinom zweifelsfrei diagnostiziert ist, sehe ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit als hoch an: Geht PSA zurück, ging Karzinom zurück. Jetzt warte ich mal die nächsten 6 Wochen, was passiert und werde Euch berichten. (Ic will sowieso abnehmen und schalte vor Hormontherapie eine Kur nach Dr. Breuss)

----------


## RalfDm

> Ic will sowieso abnehmen und schalte vor Hormontherapie eine Kur nach Dr. Breuss


Daher Dein Benutzername?
Breuss war kein Arzt, sondern ein Elektromonteur und selbsternannter Heilpraktiker, lies *hier*. Von Dr. keine Spur.

Ralf

----------


## LudwigS

Hier noch was dazu von vor 8 Jahren.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-Rudolf-Breuss

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

ich 


> Geht PSA zurück, ging Karzinom zurück. 
> 
> (Ichwill sowieso abnehmen und schalte vor Hormontherapie eine Kur nach Dr. Breuss)


Zwei Dinge, lieber Ben, die Dich wenig erfreuen werden:


1.  Ein Krebs geht ohne Therapie so gut wir nie zurück. 
Wenn er das täte, wärst Du auf dem Weg zur Heilung, Spontanremission.
Es gibt drei Quellen von Prostata-Spezifischem Antigen (PSA):

1.1 Die Prostata an sich, die mit dem Alter mehr oder weniger wächst, in Fällen
starken Wachstums Benigne Prostata-Hyperplasie (BPH) genannt. Dieses
Wachstum verläuft exponentiell, mit Verdoppelungszeiten  (VZ) von vielen Jahren 
oder Jahrzehnten. Guck dazu die blaue Linie in Anhang [3].
1.2 Der Prostatakrebs, der ebenfalls exponentiell wächst, aber viel schneller, 
also mit VZ von Monaten bis wenigen Jahren, entsprechend der roten Linie.
Die Addition der roten und blauen Linie entspricht im Beispiel sehr genau den
gemessenen Punktrn auf der schwarzen Linie.
1.3 Kommt dazu eine Prostataentzündung, wird die schwarze Kurve temporär
erhöht bis sie wieder abheilt, was dann ein Sinken des PSA-Wertes bewirken würde.
Das erlebst Du derzeit.


2. Dein "Dr. Breuss" war Elektromonteur.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Breuß
Er hatte die fixe Idee, dass Krebs aus der 'Schlacke' fester Nahrung bestehe, 
ähnlich wie in einem Kohleofen Schlacke zurückbleibe, Säfte aber ohne feste 
Asche verbrennen würden.
Zudem hielt er Krebs dem "irdischen Element"zugehörig, weswegen man fasten 
müsse, mit Ausnahme der "schlackefreien" Säfte von Wurzelgemüsen!?
Na dann Prost!

Dem Krebs wird das Fasten egal sein, denn er schwimmt in nahezu unbegrenzter
Nahrung, die dein Blutkreislauf heranschafft, um Herz und Hirn am Laufen zu halten.
Entweder  vom Verdauungsapparat her, oder im Falle des Fastens, von den Reserven. 
Naja, so etwa...
Es mag ja nett sein, überschüssiges Körperfett zugunsten des Krebses abzubauen,
aber erstmal kommt die in der Muskulatur gespeicherte Energie dran. 
Die brauchst Du aber besser selbst.

Vergiss Breuß!
Konrad

----------


## risiko12

Herzlichen Dank für die unbequemen aber doch sehr substantiierten  Nachrichten.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Konrad,
find ich sehr bewundernswert wie Du da durchmarschierst.. ich wünsche Dir weiter viel Kraft auf Deinem Weg.

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die Samstagsrunde,

am 7.10.2016 wurde mittels PSMA-PET_CT und vorhergehender Biopsie das Karzinom festgestellt. Der PSA-Wert bleibt momentan stabil. Wenn ich nun in 6 Wochen wissen will, wie sichd as Karzinom weiter entwickelt hat, -welche Methoden gibt es dazu? Am 19.2016 wurde histologisch die aktuelle Größe festgestell. muss ichd azue rneut biopsieren lassen oder gibts unauffälligere Methoden bezüglich der Messusng der Entwicklung des Karzinoms?
Danke für Rückantwort.

----------


## Georg_

Ben,

solange Du Hormontherapie machst wird der Tumor nicht wachsen sondern eher etwas kleiner werden. Deine Kasse wird nicht bereit sein, ein neues MRT zu bezahlen um "nachzugucken".

Ansonsten gehe doch mal zum Saphir CyberKnife Zentrum in Frankfurt und lass Dich beraten ob sie Dir die Knochenmetastasen bestrahlen wollen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ben

Du hattest am 07.10. eine Biopsie. Dürfen wir das festgestellte Gleason-Score erfahren?
bzw. hättest Du die Güte, in deinem Profil die verfügbaren Daten übersichtlich
darzustellen, bevor Du uns weiter mit Fragen bombardierst?
Alternativ und noch besser wäre ein Profil bei myprostate.eu mit einem 
funktionierenden Link in der Signatur.
 Mit guten Informationen können wir besser antworten.

Zu deiner neuesten Frage:
Bei einem PSA-Anstieg auf das Doppelte steigt der Durchmesser der Läsionen um einen Viertel. 
Das ist so etwa die Grenze dessen, was man im Bild feststellen kann.
Früher bringt ein erneutes CT, PET oder MRT kaum was, von speziellen Fragestellungen
in Einzelfällen mal abgesehen.
Dein bisheriger PSA-Verlauf weist nicht auf ein derart schnellwachsendes Karzinom hin,
dass man jetzt schon im Bild etwas sehen würde.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## risiko12

saphir knife nimmt keine unter 70. Und nur innerhalb der Studie. Aber danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo,
hier die PSA-Historie:-ohne Therapie. Mit Ernährungsumstellung und 42 tagefasten nach breuss:

SA-Werte: 22.2.2016 29,40


01.03.2016                   25
16.03.16                       36,6
01.04.16                       29,1
15.11.2016                   33,0
10.01.2017                   27,0 (nach Fasten 42 Tage nach Breuss)

Meine Frage in die Runde:

1. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Klinik http://www.vita-natura-klinik.de/

Info: Nach dem ermutigenden Rückgang des PSA (soll 2 Gramm Tumormassenreduzierung entsprechen-keine Ahnung ob das viel oder wenig ist) möchte ich den Weg der Schulmedizin gar nicht erst beschreiten sondern austesten, ob der Weg der Ernährungsumstellung in Verbindung mit Sport und Zuführung von tumorhemmenden Lebensmitteln den Tumor (Gleason Score 4+5=9) in die Flucht schlagen kann.

Es ist mir bekannt, dass die überwiegenden Teilnehemr hier solchem Vorgehen mangels Erfolgsaussicht kritisch gegenüber stehen. ich stehe aber auch allen kritisch gegenüber: Einen PSA-Wert runterzukriegen wurde von den von mir kontaktierten ärzten als fast unmöglich beschrieben- und doch ist es geschehen. Und was riskiert denn Risiko12 eigentlich, wenn der PSA-Wert im Monatsrhytmus kontrolliert wird ?

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo risiko12,

dein PSA war am 1.3. 2016 bei 25 und ist jetzt bei 27, das ist nicht unbedingt ein Fortschritt, oder?

Du hast hier jede Menge Informationen, Warnungen, Möglichkeiten genannt bekommen. Es scheint nicht viel geholfen zu haben.



> Und was riskiert denn Risiko12 eigentlich, wenn der PSA-Wert im Monatsrhytmus kontrolliert wird ?


Du riskierst, dass dein Krebs weiter streut und dass sich viele neue Metastasen bilden, die irgendwann nicht mehr zu bändigen sein werden.
Das muss sich nicht gleich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten im PSA niederschlagen.
Stell dir eine Pusteblume vor, deren Samen vom Wind davongetragen werden. Das Landschaftsbild ändert sich erstmal nicht, aber im nächsten Jahr wird der Löwenzahn überall spriessen. Und dann wünsch ich dir genug Unkrautvernichtungsmittel!
Dass dein PSA schwankt und auch mal sinkt, liegt vermutlich an dem entzündlichen Anteil am PSA; die Entzündung produziert mal mehr, mal weniger PSA. Auch darüber hast du hier schon viel lesen können.
Falls du in mein Profil geschaut hast, hast du gesehen, dass ich meinen PSA ohne Behandlung senken konnte, von 1,17 auf <0,02. Das ist aber mit deinem Fall überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen! Ich habe OP, Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung hinter mir, der Tumor ist raus, und nur irgendwo ist noch ein kleines bisschen Metastase, das ich irgendwie zur Zeit unter Kontrolle halten kann, woran ich übrigens seit fast 4 Jahren "arbeite" (Ernährung, Sport, Immunsystem, Meditation etc.). Nur mit ein bisschen Fasten ist es nicht getan, ich habe fast mein gesamtes Leben umgestellt.

Ich habe bei dir das Gefühl, als wolltest du dich mit "geringstmöglichem Aufwand" aus der Sache rausschleichen. Ich glaube nicht, dass dir das gelingen wird. Du wärest nicht der erste, der den Weg zur Schulmedizin erst dann beschreitet, wenn alles zu spät ist.

Heisst risiko12, dass du das Risiko liebst? Dann viel Glück, es geht um dein Leben!

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

moin ben,

deine vita klinik ist ja nicht schlecht, aber du solltest unbedingt trotzdem eine anerkannte therapie machen!
zusätzlich kannst du ja die klinik in anspruch nehmen.
ich persönlich glaube nicht an gesunde ernährung, und futtere was mir schmeckt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

@ risiko12
Neugierige Frage: in welchem Rhythmus lässt du eigentlich deinen PSA-Wert messen? Spielt da ein Zufallsgenerator eine Rolle? Einmal misst du im Wochenrythmus: 22.02. - 1.03.16, dann lässt du 7 1/2 Monate verstreichen: 1.04. - 15.11.16.

----------


## risiko12

Da spielt der Zufall -bisher- eine gewisse Rolle. Aber momentan mache ich das im 4 Wochenrhytmus. Ich will wissen, ob sich durch die Kombination aus Fasten (erledigt) und Ernährungsumstellung in Verbindung mit Sport der PSA sich weiter nach unten bewegt. Von 33 ist er immerhin auf 27 runter und von der Klinik erhoffe ich mir dass sie weiter kräftig in die Ernährungskerbe in Verbindung mit Therapie schlägt. Bin gespannt was sie vorschlagen. Wenn der PSA weiter runter geht sehe ich keinen Grund mich den scharfen Mitteln der Schulmedizin auszusetzen. Und durch ein neues PSMA PET CT müsste sich auch die Entwicklung beobachten lassen. Das Konzept von Muggelino, dem ich ausdrücklich für seine offenen Worte danke, ist im Übrigen genau meins: Nur halt eben umgekehrt in der Reihenfolge.(Ernährung, Sport, Immunsystem, Meditation etc.). Er hat zuerst Schulmedizin gemacht, ich mache das nur, wenn sich der psa in die falsche Richtung bewegt oder es sonstige beunruhigende Parameter zeigen sollten.

----------


## Reinhold2

risiko12, noch eine neugierige Frage: du wurdest schon im Oktober gemahnt, dein Profil zu ergänzen. Bis heute ist nichts geschehen. Ist das Faulheit, Unvermögen oder Überzeugung den interessanten Unbekannten zu spielen?

----------


## por991

Reinhold2, auch eine neugierige Frage von mir, wieso gehst Du denn hier im Forum , die Leute immer so schräg an ??

----------


## risiko12

also ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was ich ergänzen soll. Meine PSA-Werte stehen da; die Diagnose na gut (4+5=9) Gleason score auch mit 2 hochverdächtigen Positionen im Knochen-Beckenbereich.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo risiko12 und auch por991,
wenn mach sich Gedanken um eine Problematik machen soll, dann braucht man auch ein wenig Informationen. Schaut euch doch mal mein Profil an - und das ist "leider noch nicht" komplett.
Grüße
Dirk

----------


## risiko12

Hallo,
kurzer Sachstand: Mein PSA-Wert ist (nach breuss-Kur) von 27 auf 34 geklettert. Das MRT (Tesla 3) zeigt beginnende Kaselüberschreitung. Nur mit Ernährung usw. komme ich also nicht über die Runden. 2 Fragen: 1. Mein Urologe sagte mir seinerzeit, (3/2016) alle bildgebenden Verfahren seien relativ ungenau; nur durch Biopsie sei Tumor feststellbar-jetzt sehen die im MRT sogar eine beginnende kapselüberschreitung- wie geht das zusammen?

2. Nanoknife scheint mir, wenn sie mich nehmen, als eine sehr erwägenswerte Vorgehensweise. Wer kann mir hierzu etwas sagen  bzw. wo sind die Fundstellen zu diesem thema? Idealerweise jemand, der das vor Jahren durchgezogen hat. Danke für Antwort. (möglichst ohne Hinweis auf mein anscheinend nicht ganz vollständiges Profil)  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Timbolimbo

Zum Thema Nanoknife würde ich Heidelberg empfehlen. Wenn die Dich ablehnen, dann wird das auch nichts mit Nanoknife. In Offenbach , so sagt man , wird gerne mal ja gesagt, auch wenn die Chancen eher suboptimal sind .

----------


## Hvielemi

> alle bildgebenden Verfahren seien relativ ungenau; nur durch Biopsie sei Tumor feststellbar-jetzt sehen die im MRT sogar eine beginnende kapselüberschreitung- wie geht das zusammen?


Naja, in den Bildern sieht man genau das, was man sieht, und was man nicht sieht, bleibt eben im Dunkeln.
Dein Krebs wächst und ist hochaggressiv. Wenn man jetzt eine Kapselüberschreitung sieht,
 ist das nur möglich, weil man durch die Biopsie weiss, dass es sich bei diesen Schatten mit 
hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Krebs handle. 
Damit solltest Du nicht spielen, sondern ihn samt den Lymphabflusswegen bestrahlen oder 
Operieren samt den Lymphknoten. Die Lymphen erreichst Du mit diesen Elektronadeln nicht.

Zur Elektroporation hab ich mit dem Suchbegriff 'nanoknife' dies gefunden:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ight=nanoknife
Du findet noch einiges mehr, wenn Du nicht nur immer fragst,
sondern mal selbst recherchierst.

Konrad



Warum eigentlich ist es nicht endlich möglich, dein Gleason-Score ins Profil zu schreiben,
aber dass Du dich wochenlang mit Wurzelsaft mangelernährt hast, schon?

----------


## rolando

Hallo risiko12,



> Mein Urologe sagte mir seinerzeit, (3/2016) alle bildgebenden Verfahren seien relativ ungenau; nur durch Biopsie sei Tumor feststellbar-jetzt sehen die im MRT sogar eine beginnende kapselüberschreitung- wie geht das zusammen?


Das geht sehr gut zusammen. Wenn Radiologen sich zur Aussage einer beginnenden Kapselüberschreitung hinreißen lassen, denke ich mal, ist das an Eindeutigkeit nicht zu überbieten - das Vorliegen eines PCa's ist ja bereits über eine Biopsie gesichert, also muss man kein Prophet sein, um das was sich an der Gewebegrenze zur Prostata abzeichnet als Kapselüberschreitung zu interpretieren. Das MRT kann relativ gut Auffälligkeiten im Gewebe darstellen, allerdings keine sichere Aussage hinsichtlich der Kategorie gut- oder bösartig liefern, insofern ist es ohne Biopsie ungenau.



> Nanoknife scheint mir, wenn sie mich nehmen, als eine sehr erwägenswerte Vorgehensweise.


Ich fürchte für diese Therapiemethode bist du zu spät dran. Aber wenn du lange genug auf Suche gehst, findet sich vielleicht ein Operateur, der dich wider Indikationskriterien  zu deinem Nachteil behandelt.

Soweit ich bisher deine Beiträge überflogen habe, scheinst du eine ziemlich eigenwillige Vorgehensweise gegenüber deinem 
High-Risk PCa zu besitzen. Ich kann dir nur dringend  empfehlen das Basiswissen unter der gelb unterlegten Überschrift 'Wichtige Link zum Thema Prostatakrebs' zu lesen, und dann möglichst zeitnah eine schulmedizinische Behandlung aufzunehmen, sonst wird aus risiko12 bald risiko5 nach 12.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

In Offenbach würden Sie Dich mit NanoKnife behandeln. Allerdings ist die Darstellung im Internet doch zu positiv - muss ja auch so sein, sonst würde niemand 15.000 oder 25.000 Euro aus eigener Tasche bezahlen während die anderen Behandlungen die Krankenkasse übernimmt.

Wie Konrad schreibt, bleiben die Metastasen außerhalb der Prostata unbehandelt. Nach einer aktuellen Studie von Fossati ist nicht nachzuweisen, dass diese Entfernung der Lymphknoten etwas gegen den Tumor ausrichtet. Allerdings, wer möchte befallene Lymphknoten im Körper behalten? 

Bei der NanoKnife Operation wird die Harnröhre geschädigt und dies führt bei vielen Patienten zu einem Harnverhalt, der mit einer TURP beseitigt werden muss. Die meisten Patienten, von denen ich gehört habe, bekamen einen Harnverhalt. 

Schließlich sind auch bei NanoKnife Rezidive nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich selbst kenne Patienten, bei denen ein Rezidiv aufgetreten ist. Wenn dies außerhalb des behandelten Areals auftritt, so ist dies kein Problem der Technik. Der Tumor konnte mit einem MRT nicht genau genug lokalisiert werden oder der Arzt hat das Behandlungsfeld ungünstig gewählt. Aber dies hilft dem Patienten im konkreten Fall nicht.

Mit anderen Worten: die NanoKnife Operation ist auch kein Allheilmittel. Es ist aber eine kurze, schmerzfreie Operation mit sehr geringem Risiko von Inkontinenz. Wenn z.B. mit einer Prostataoperation keine Heilung erreicht werden kann und ggfs. die anschließende Bestrahlung schon eingeplant werden muss, kann man die NanoKnife Operation wählen um die Nebenwirkungen der chirurgischen Prostataoperation zu vermeiden. Auch wenn man bei einem Gleason 6 keine aktive Überwachung machen möchte wäre NanoKnife eine Alternative.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Ich danke allen für die vielen informationen; auch für die kritischen Anmerkungen. ich bin der der ich bin und kein Anderer. Morgen weiss ich mehr-  es ist Termin in OF prostatazentrum. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

----------


## risiko12

Heute war Termin im Prostatazentrum Offenbach. Grosses Zentrum, viele kamen von weither; insgesamt gut organisiert. Mich nehmen sie derzeit nicht an: Das Karzinom ist zu gross; der Abstand zwischen den nadeln zu gering. Empfehlung: 6 Monate Hormontherapie mit dem Ziel, das Karzinom zum Schrumpfen zu bringen . Dann neue Vorstellung. Es wurde signalisiert, daß dies als aussichtsreich zu betrachten sei. (Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß der Tumor durch Hormontherapie schrumpft). Die Äusserung eines Forumsmitglieds, daß in OF Jeder genommen würde, kann ich also nciht bestätigen. ich fühle mich kmpetent und sachlich beraten und schlucke jetzt 14 Tage das Medikament; dann kommt 3 Monatsspritze. Zusätzlichw erde ich mein immunsystem aufpeppen und dann sehen wir weiter.

----------


## risiko12

Die Tabletten heissen Bicalutamid Filmtabletten und Trenantone als 3 Monatsdepot.

----------


## MartinWK

"der Abstand zwischen den nadeln zu gering." Ich würde vermuten, eher zu gross?

----------


## Hvielemi

> "der Abstand zwischen den nadeln zu gering." Ich würde vermuten, eher zu gross?


Nein, die Nadeln haben einen gewissen Maximalabsand, 
um dazwischen genügend Spannung pro Distanz aufbauen zu können. 
Da scheint der Tumor nicht reinzupassen.

----------


## MartinWK

Habe das noch zweimal gelesen und sehe jetzt das sprachliche Mißverständnis. Ein  grosser Tumor erfordert grössere Nadelabstände (vorausgesetzt, man  zerlegt den Bereich nicht in mehrere Teile, was bisher noch keiner  versucht hat, nach meines Kenntnis). Bezogen auf den konkreten Tumor ist der momentan mögliche maximale Nadelabstand zu klein. Offenbach benutzt 3000V, was unter Beachtung beispielsweise einer australischen Studie von 2014 für 3cm Abstand ausreicht (ca. 1000V/cm für die Prostata, Leber und andere Organe haben geringere Werte).

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich danke allen für die vielen informationen; auch für die kritischen Anmerkungen. *ich bin der der ich bin und kein Anderer.* Morgen weiss ich mehr-  es ist Termin in OF prostatazentrum. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


So, lieber Ben, sehe ich das auch.

Ich hatte damals vor 4 Jahren auch verschiedene Meinungen bekommen.
Es war nicht einfach, dass richtige herauszufinden.
Am Ende bin ich geblieben wie ich bin.
Sogar meinen Humor habe ich behalten.

Das was ich damals gemacht hatte, war folgendes:
Ich hatte mir die ges. Beiträge immer wieder durchgelesen, und später einen "Nenner" gefunden.

Vielleicht solltest du das auch noch mal machen.
Da waren viele gute Therapie-Hilfen dabei.
Auch meine Wenigkeit, mit dem Futter . . . . 
Wo ich geschrieben hatte, nicht schlecht, aber auch eine zusätzliche Therapie beginnen.

Na ja, du wirst es schon packen.
Aber denke daran, der GS 9 benötigt noch etwas anderes . . . 

Ich hätte, trotz deines rel. jungen Alters, eine RPE vorgezogen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Hartmut,
danke für Deine Worte.
eine zusätzliche Therapie habe ich in Form der Hormontherapie begonnen, jetzt gerade. Wenn die Offenbacher Aussage seriös ist (gute Chance mit Hormontherapie das Karzinom so verkleinern, daß IRE anwendbar ist, also nanoknife, ist das für michd er Königsweg. Kann nur nicht momentan einschtzen, inwieweit diese Prognose sich in 6 Monaten als werhaltig zeigt oder ob OF den Fall für aussichtslos hält. In 2 Monaten werde ich ein Zwischen-MRT machen lassen- dann wird sich zeigen, wie und ob der Tumor auf die Therapie angesprochen hat.   Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du mit "der GS 9 benötigt etwas anderes" eine Zusatztherapie meintest, die ich in Form der Hormontherapie ja auch gestartet habe. Oder was meintest Du damit? Im Übrigen baue ich mein Immunsystem zusätzlich auf durch regionale Hyperthermie und Mistel, sowie Kurkuma und Natron. Ich habe da eine wie ich denke für diesen speziellen Zweck gute Adresse gefunden bei Dr. Kalden Dortmund/Berlin.

----------


## Hartmut S

ja ben, genau das meinte ich.
entweder RPE, Hormonbehandlung oder beides.
Das "Futter" würde ich zusätzlich nehmen.
Ob das alles anschlägt, kann heute niemand genau sagen.
ich wünsche es dir.
schauen wir mal in 6 monaten.

irgendwie bist du doch gut drauf.
da muss ich nun nicht einmal schreiben, mach dir "keinen kopp" darum. :L&auml;cheln: 
manchmal wünsche ich mir, dass es mehr "typen" wie uns geben würde . . . .

trotzdem, mach weiter.
ich denke, du hast die kurve noch erwischt.
den krebs darf man nicht unterschätzen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Das ist vergleichbar mit der neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie die bei Bestrahlungen empfohlen wird. Dadurch soll sich der Tumor verkleinern und der zu bestrahlende Bereich ist dann kleiner. Entsprechend muss man bei NanoKnife dann einen kleineren Bereich abladieren. Ich glaube dies wird vor allem gemacht wenn der Tumor in die Nähe des Darms gewachsen ist und man dazu Abstand gewinnen will.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Hartmut,
danke für Deine ermutigenden Worte. Immerhin kenne ich jetzt Einen in diesem Forum der ungefähr so tickt wie ich  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: . Bei allem Engagement soltlen wir alle nicht vergessen: Schlussendlich sind wir alle in Gottes Hand. Es gibt sowohl den 40jährigen guttrainierten Marathonläufer der im Zieleinlauf tot umfällt als auch den kettenrauchenden Helmut Schmidt...

Ich versuche halt mit kaltem Mut da durchzugehen, mein Leben nicht von dieser- wie ich hoffe- Episode- dominieren zu lassen und gleichzeitig natürlich meine Intelligenz (und dazu zähle ich auch diese Gruppe) so einzusetzen, daß der Ritt auf der Rasierklinge gewonnen wird. Und daß den Standardaussagen der Ärzte nur sehr bedingt Vertrauen geschenkt werden darf das ist glaube ich Allgemeingut. 

Ich sehe mich weiterhin auf gutem ruhigen Wege. Nur mit Ernährungsumstellung usw. komme ich nicht durch. Das immerhin habe ich verstanden.  :L&auml;cheln:  Zwischenzeitlich habe ich aber ein kompetentes Ärzteteam um mich (Naturheilarzt; Onkologin, die Offenbacher Klinik und bei Bedarf auch Psychologen), denen ich vertraue und erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt sehe ich mich auch entscheidungsfähig.

----------


## risiko12

Kann hier jemand was zur photodynmischen Therapie in Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs sagen ? 

Danke für Antwort
Ben

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ben,

das ist zur Behandlung des PCa wohl eher nicht geeignet. Bitte, lies -* hier* - und -* hier* -

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Kann hier jemand was zur photodynmischen Therapie in Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs sagen ? 
> 
> Danke für Antwort
> Ben


Das war die TOOKAD-Studie.
So schlecht waren die Ergebnisse nicht, aber schlechter als HIFU

----------


## risiko12

Danke für die Info lieber Harald. Die Entwicklung hier scheint sehr dynamisch. Mehrere Kliniken, u.a. die Martiniklinik Hamburg wenden PDT auch bei Prostatakrebs an; im Falle Martiniklinik im Rahmen eines sehr eng begrenzten Versuchs. Diese Eingrenzung ist nach meiner Ansicht nun weniger medizinisch sondern kapazitätsmässig begründet. Ich bin jetzt auf Recherche dahingehend, welche Indikationen eine PDT-Anwendung aus medizinischen Gründen ausschliesst. Ich brauche also eine Stelle, die medizinisch an dieser Stelle ganz vorne ist und eine loyale Auskunft gibt. Problem ist, daß an dieser Baustelle offenbar auch nicht ganz na ich sag mal "astreine" Ärzte unterwegs sind. Und da gilt es Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen damit man nicht einem Scharlatan in die Hände fällt.

Ich wünsche allen einen wunderschönen Tag !
Guß Ben

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ben,

wie fs erwähnte, gab es die TOOKAD-Studie, die aber abgeschlossen ist.
Nachfolgend zur Info Links, wobei auch die Fokale Therapie des PCa immer noch unter aktueller Beoabachtung steht.

https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...ng-untersuchen

http://www.studien.de/PDF/602.pdf

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/119457/3233804

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content...ookieSupport=1

http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...akarzinoms.pdf

Leider vermag ich Dir außer Recherchen nicht das zu bieten, was Du lieber lesen würdest, nämlich den Hinweis auf einen kompetenten und seriösen Mediziner, der die Dich interessierende Therapie auch zur Behandlung des PCa anbietet und auch schon Erfolge damit zu verzeichnen hat.

Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg bei der Suche.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

In Magdeburg hat Alexander Roosen aus Bochum einen Vortrag zu TOOKAD gehalten. Obwohl er diese Therapie vorstellen sollte hat er letztlich keine Empfehlung dafür ausgesprochen sondern diese eher kritisch beurteilt.

Nach diesem Vortrag war für mich das Thema TOOKAD zu den Akten gelegt.

Ich hoffe Harald erinnert mich jetzt nicht wieder.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin lieber Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Einblendung. An dieser Stelle verspreche ich Dir, Dich nicht mehr mit meinen Bitten um weitere Berichte zum letzten Symposium in Magdeburg zu nerven. Vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas von Magdeburg selbst zum diesjährigen Auftakt. Professor Martin Schostak hatte ja immerhin mit seinen einleitenden Bemerkungen schon mit einem eigenen Bericht begonnen. Eine Fortsetzung wäre doch der Bedeutung dieser Tagung angemessen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## risiko12

Lieber Harald, mit dieser Deiner Recherche hast Du mir doch ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen. Mehr können wir ja füreinander nicht tun. Wenn Jeder das Seine ein Stück beiträgt, wird das Puzzle komplett. Zu dieser Vorgehensweise werden wir ja geradzu durch die Ignoranz der Mediziner gezwungen, deren eigentliche Aufgabe eben diese Recherchen ja wären. Aber da ist-jedenfalls nach meinem Eindruck-das deutsche Gesundheitswesen so weit weg wie der Himmel von der Hölle. Also nochmals dankeschön.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lieber Harald, mit dieser Deiner Recherche hast Du mir doch ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen.


ja, da hast du recht. der harald hilft wo er kann.
er ist einer von uns.
eigentlich ist er ein hamburger. keine ahnung warum er sich nun in einer anderen region wohl fühlt?

lieber harald, - 
schön das du bei uns geblieben bist!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> eigentlich ist er ein hamburger. keine ahnung warum er sich nun in einer anderen region wohl fühlt?


Lieber Bootsmann mit eigenem Boot,

ich bin eigentlich immer noch Hamburger, und zwar geboren in der Finkenau -* hier* - 

aber 1949 starb meine Mutter und 1956 mein Stiefvater. Als Waisenkind und auch schon vorher zog es mich hinaus in die weite Welt. Nach vielen Umwegen bekam ich in Mannheim Asyl bei der endlich richtigen Frau, mit der ich nun schon 43 Jahre glücklich und seit 1978 verheiratet bin.

Seit meinem Wiedereinstieg in das Forum nach 2 wegen Verärgerung veranlassten Ausstiegen bemühe ich mich redlich, keinem auf den Schlips zu treten und möglichst wenige User zu nerven. Omnipräsenz ist noch der geringste Vorwurf, den ich einstecken durfte, wobei der gescholtene Mitteilungsdrang kaum zu bremsen ist. Na ja, wenn sich brauchbare Ratschläge an Rat suchende Betroffene mit privaten Anekdoten die Waage halten, wird man mich wohl letztlich noch länger ertragen können.

Nu mach mal kein Sch...und halte die Ohren noch lange in den Wind. Weiterhin gute Erholung in spanischen Gewässern.

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Ich hoffe, Ben stimmt diesem Abschweifen in seinem Thread gnädig zu.

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Harald, wenns menschelt bin ich imemr gern dabei und stimme  dem natürlich zu  :L&auml;cheln:  . Auch ich habe hier schon Kritik einstecken müssen. Meine Meinung dazu: 1. Schriftliche Kommunikation ist sowieso immer in Gefahr missverstanden zu werden. 2. Des Öfterene rlebe ich hier etwas ruppiges Auftreten -gepaart mit hoher Kompetenz. Da habe ich gar keinen Stress damit.  :L&auml;cheln:  Zu guter Letzt denke ich wir sind alle Menschen und sollten uns gegenseitig ertragen mit dem nötigen Respekt- so unterschiedlich wir von Persönlichkeit und Herangehensweisen auch sein mögen.

----------


## risiko12

Update:
Ich mache jetzt insgesamt 3 Monate Hormontherapie in der Hoffnung, dass der PSA-Wert runtergeht und auch der Tumor. Dann käme ich für Prof. Stehling in Frage (Nanoknife)- alternativ Fortführung der Hormontherapie. 
Die Frage ist: Wenn nanoknife geht warum soll ich Hormontherapie weiter machen mit den damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen? Ich habe jetzt noch gut 2 Monate Zeit zum Nachdenken  :L&auml;cheln: 

Von der PDT (Photodynamische Therapie) bei Dr. Gerhard Siebenhüner /Frankfurt sehe ich ab; das ist selbst mir zu suspekt. Bisher hat man mir davon abgeraten, allerdings ohne Begründung. Er selber würde das machen.

----------


## MartinWK

War gerade in Offenbach zur ersten MRT nach der Op vor 7 Wochen. Bei einem Gleason 9 müßte dir dort eigentlich die gleichzeitige Durchführung einer (lokalen) Chemo (mit Bleomycin o.a.) angeboten worden sein:
http://prostata-center.de/index.php/...ochemotherapie
Im inneren Bereich wirkt dann die Zerstörung durch IRE, im äußeren Bereich ist die Wirkung reversibel und schleust das Medikament ein, welches daher nur in geringer Dosis und einmalig gegeben wird.
Bei meinem Gleason 7 wollten sie das nicht machen, wegen der Nebenwirkungen. Hätte das riskiert, um im Prostataumfeld eventuell vorhandene Krebszellen anzugehen.

----------


## risiko12

Besten Dank für den Chemohinweis. nein, ist mir nicht angeboten worden. ich nehme an, wennd as relevant ist, kommt das auf den Tisch, wenn sie mich grundsätzlich für die Methode geeignet halten. Meine Hoffnung ist jetzt: Noch 2 Monate Hormontherapie, dann PSA gegen 0 mit entsprechender Tumorverkleinerung; dann Offenbach !

----------


## Georg_

> Die Frage ist: Wenn nanoknife geht warum soll ich Hormontherapie weiter machen mit den damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen?


Die Frage hattest Du doch schon beantwortet: "Das Karzinom ist zu gross; der Abstand zwischen den nadeln zu gering.  Empfehlung: 6 Monate Hormontherapie mit dem Ziel, das Karzinom zum  Schrumpfen zu bringen". Also ist das Karzinom für NanoKnife zu groß.

Wenn das Karzinom zu groß für NanoKnife ist, warum willst Du denn keine normale Prostataoperation machen lassen? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Nebenwirkungen lassen sich auch dadurch deutlich reduzieren in dem man ein großes, renommiertes Zentrum für Prostataoperationen wählt. Ob der Tumor in einigen Monaten ausreichend geschrumpft ist, kann Dir derzeit niemand sagen.

Ich denke die Elektrochemotherapie wird nur sehr selten angeboten und durchgeführt. Das Ziel muss ja unter Ultraschall deutlich zu lokalisieren sein. 

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Lieber Georg, danke für Info. Sofern das Karzinom sich durch Hormontherapie auf den Rückzug bewegt und ich für Nano in Fage komme, mache ich dieses denn auch bei renommierten Zentren ist ja die Belastung (man spricht von 3 Monaten bis ich wieder richtig auf den Beinen bin) doch unendlich höher als bei Nano, wo ich nach 1 Beobachtungstag wieder rausspaziere. Momentan ruht die Hoffnung auf der Hormontherapie, evtl. mit Verlängerung.

Kleine Begebenheit am Rande: ECT (Elektrochemotherapie) wurde mir heute von einem naturheilkundlichen Arzt angeboten. (Ich war bei ihm wg Bluthochdruck) Kleine Praxis. Im Flyer der Herstellerfirma heisst es: (Info für Arzt): "Sie können sich in 5 Lernmodulen mit dem Gerät vertraut machen". Der sieht überhaupt keine Probleme, dieses bei mir anzuwenden. Da fragt man sich wieder, wem man was glauben soll.

Wenn das Karzinom zu gross BLEIBT, dann werde ich wohl erst einmal bei Hormontherapie bleiben.

Liebe Grüße Ben

----------


## MartinWK

"Irreversible electroporation (NanoKnife) in cancer treatment":
http://ac.els-cdn.com/S2213179514000...558bdfc85cb1f2
"Reversible electroporation has been utilized in many medical applications, including electrogenotherapy to deliver genes into cells for gene therapy and also electrochemotherapy to deliver chemotherapeutic drugs into cells as an alternative method of treating solid tumors." (Links dazu in dem Artikel).
Die reversible Elektroporation als alleinige Maßnahme hat den Nachteil, dass man unter Umständen zu wenig oder zu viel "Saft" gibt und dann entweder zu wenig des Mittels in die Zellen wandert oder die Zellen sterben. Im Falle der beabsichtigten Zerstörung der Prostata bzw. von Teilen spielt das keine Rolle; im eigentlichen Behandlungsfeld wird möglichst hoch gepowert und drumherum wirkt dann das Mittel, ohne aber alle gesunden Zellen anzugreifen (Krebszellen sind empfindlicher wegen ihrer höheren Teilungsrate und können sich häufig schlechter reparieren). Im Bereich der reversiblen Poration kann daher auch umliegendes Nicht-Prostatagewebe liegen (Darm, Blase, Muskeln), in die ein fortgeschrittenes PCa hineingewachsen ist. Das Ganze soll dann ähnlich wie eine Bestrahlung funktionieren (auch da gibt es ein inneres Behandlungsfeld und die Randbereiche), nur einfacher (1 Termin) und mit weniger Nebenwirkungen.
Ich weiss nicht, ob man das einfach so in der "kleinen Praxis" machen kann.
Eine kurzzeitige Hormontherapie soll ja nicht zur Hormon-Resistenz führen. Ich würde den gleichen Weg wie Ben gehen. Wenn der Tumor natürlich von Natur aus resistent ist (das kann ich dem Profil nicht entnehmen), macht das keinen Sinn.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke es ist der gleiche Name aber unterschiedliche Geräte. In Offenbach wird das NanoKnife Gerät auf geringere Stromstärke eingestellt damit die Zellwände nur soweit verletzt werden, dass sie sich regenerieren können. In die Nähe dieser Zellen wird dann die Chemo-Arznei gespritzt. Ich glaube ein teures NanoKnife Gerät kann sich der Naturarzt nicht leisten.

Die Hormontherapie stoppt das weitere Krebswachstum und führt teilweise dazu, dass sich die Tumorherde etwas verkleinern. Eine Resistenz soll meist nach zwei bis drei Jahren auftreten.

Ich denke bei der Bekämpfung eines Gleason 9 Tumors mit Knochenmetastasen und einem PSA Wert von 32 sollte man auch bereit sein eine grössere Operation auf sich zu nehmen. Letztlich ist diese Krankheit ja eine Todesdrohung.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. 
Zunächst Georg: Die genaue Bezeichnung des kleinen Praxisarztes lautet: ECT G8; (Electro Cancer Therapie)  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das dasselbe sein soll (180 Euro Kosten pro Einsatz gegen deutlich über 10000 Euro bei nanoknife)

Georg Todesdrohung: Ich fühle mich mittlerweile ganz gut aufgehoben bei meiner Onkologin. Die setzt auf Minimalinvasiv. Sieht mich überhaupt nicht an diesem Karzinom sterben. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis auf den Ernst der Lage.

Martin: Ob der Tumor von Haus aus resistent ist, erfahre ich nächste Woche tendenziell (erste PSA-Messung nach Start Hormontherapie)- mehr Zuverlässigkeit hat aber dann der PSA-Wert Mitte Mai, wenn 3 Monate vorbei sind. Evtl. mache ich dann ein MRT um festzustelen, konkret wie er sich entwickelt hat.

----------


## rolando

ECT G8 ist ein Gerät zur Behandlung mit schwachem Gleichstrom. Heilpraktiker und Komplementär-/Alternativmediziner behaupten z.B. Krebserkrankungen unterschiedlichster Genese damit therapieren zu können. Hat nichts gemeinsam mit der IRECT-Behandling in Offenbach.

Vor einer ECT-Behandlung - auch als Galvanotherapie bezeichneit - wird aus schulmedizinischer Sicht nachdrücklich gewarnt:
https://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/na...867/index.html
http://www.swr.de/odysso/toedliche-s...2l1/index.html
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/ar...tane-1.2695308

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

zur Erinnerung meine Erfahrungen damals mit der Galvano-Therapie und die heutigen Angebote: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7188#post97188

Gruß Harald

----------


## risiko12

sehr merkwürdig alles. der eine verteufelt der andere artikel sagt durchaus vertretbar...

----------


## risiko12

Positive Zwischenmeldung: Start Hormontherapie 15.3.2017 PSA-Wert 35; PSA-Wert am 4.4.2017: 6,35. Das karrzinom springt also an auf die Hormontherapie. Laienfrage: Muss man sichd as Karzinom wie einen Luftballon vorstellen ? (PSA-Wert hoch= grosses Karzinom PSA-Wert niedrig=kleiens Karzinom ? ) und eröffnen sich jetzt Chancen für Nanoknife ? Ich bin gespannt.

----------


## risiko12

3 PSA-Punkte sollen 1 Gramm Tumormasse ausmachen. habe ich gelesen. Stimmt das ?

----------


## risiko12

scheinen wohl alle im Osterurlaub zu sein  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LudwigS

So ungefähr könnte es sein. Wobei die Gleason-Scores kleiner 6 praxis-irrelevant sind, da pathologisch zu unsicher und damit kaum vergeben werden.

----------


## Heribert

> So ungefähr könnte es sein.


  Oder wir warten alle gespannt auf die Quelle, von der risiko ausging. Mir ist ein solcher Vergleich nicht bekannt.
Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

Diese Daten hat Stephen B. Strum, einigen Langjährigen hier sicher noch bekannt, in seinem US-Prostatakrebs-Beratungsforum über ein Jahrzehnt verwendet.
Der Link hier zu einem Austausch von Patienten zu diesem Thema hat diese Daten zur Grundlage.
Die Gleason-Scores kleiner 6 haben mehr oder weniger nur akademische Bedeutung.

http://www.healingwell.com/community...f=35&m=2031415

oder hier direkt die Zahlen

http://www.healingwell.com/community...f=35&m=2797466

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Das mpMRT wurde hier im Forum bereits vorgestellt und besprochen:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7697#post87697
> Danach geht man davon aus, dass dies auf Dauer die Biopsien ablösen wird da es weit geringere Nebenwirkungen hat.
> 
> Im Forum wurde auch bereits darüber diskutiert, dass in Heidelberg erst ein mpMRT gemacht wird, danach die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Tumor nach PI-RADS klassifiziert wird und dann eine Biopsie angeschlossen wird sofern der Verdacht auf einen Tumor nicht bereits mit dem mpMRT ausgeschlossen werden konnte.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Urologe nicht auf dem letzten Stand ist und natürlich auch gerne eine Biopsie abrechnen will.


Auch die Heidelberger haben klar gestellt, dass mittels mpMRT ein Karzinom nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden kann. Werte PI RADS 4 und 5 weisen mit höchstmöglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Karzinom der Prostata hin, PI RADS 1 bis 3 sagen dazu evident nichts, Gleason 6 und 7a sind nicht evident auszuschließen.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Guenther,

ich bin schon etwas beeindruckt, dass meine Beiträge nach so langer Zeit noch aufgegriffen werden.

Mittels mpMRT kann ein Karzinom nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden, aber bei einer Biopsie kann man auch an den Tumorherden vorbeistechen. Diese wird dann ja oft wiederholt wenn das Ergebnis nicht zum PSA Wert passt.

Hier ist übrigens eine Studie erschienen, die in nur 3% der Fälle einen Tumor mit einer Biopsie feststellte wenn dieser zuvor mit einer mpMRT nicht erkannt worden war.

Die Nebenwirkungen einer Biopsie (z.B. Infektion) sind hierbei auch zu bedenken. Ich will mich hier nicht gegen eine Biopsie positionieren aber aufzeigen, dass ein Screening auch weniger belastend für den Patienten durchgeführt werden kann.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Georg,
warum nicht aktuell bleiben. Es gibt jede Menge Studien die bei wo auch immer angesetzten %ten zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen, Krebs findet man per Pathologie und nirgends sonst. Die Risiken der Biopsie sind geläufig, daher einfach mpMRT plus 12fach Stanze ergibt aktuell eine Trefferchance von gut 85% und eine Trefferchance bei aggressiven Tumoren (PI RADS 4 und 5 ) deutlich höher. Sepsis ist vermeidbar somit bleibt leider bis dato nichts Besseres übrig.

----------


## MartinWK

Zur Definition von PI RADS siehe https://www.urologenportal.de/filead...15_Doppels.pdf
Daher zur Klarstellung (einige Leser könnten sich ängstigen): PI RADS 4 und 5 bedeuten NICHT "aggressives" PCa, sondern nur eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein PCa vorhanden ist.

----------


## risiko12

Betr. u.a. Bemerkung Heribert "..oder wir warten alle gespannt..." Ich muss hier doch einmal etwas loswerden: Ich bin hier als Betroffener in diesem Forum, weil ich mir hier eine Art Weiterbildung verspreche, eine möglichst hohe Informationsqualität. Meine Fragen mögen einigen doof erscheinen, mein Vorgehen mag nicht jedermanns Sache sein- gleichwohl gehen mir die manchmal ironischen, manchmal schrägen Antwort-Kommentare auf den Keks.Auch wenn man mir sagt "recherchier doch selber bevor Du uns hier belästigst" ist das nicht hilfreich. Ich verstehe ganz sicher Spass bin aber der Meinung der Ton macht doch die Musik. Wie auch sonst im leben, gibt es auch hier Kluge und weniger Kluge und Leute die mehr wissen und Andere die halt nicht wissen bzw. auch die Fundstellen nicht kennen. Insofern wäre ich dankbar, wenn etwas mehr auf Nettiquette geachtet würde, sozusagen als Selbst-Controlling.  :L&auml;cheln: . Schliesslich eint uns die gemeinsame Not und ein jeder Weg sollte respektiert werden.

----------


## MartinWK

Hier eine ältere Quelle für 3xPSA = ml: http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.php/info/show/id/1006
PSA ist auch abhängig von Tumorlage: http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/psa-we...von-tumorlage/
Es gibt PCa ohne PSA und mit viel PSA, es gibt Radfahrer und Leute, die vor der Messung 3x Sex hatten, es gibt Metastasen, die auch PSA erhöhen. Es ist schon schwierig genug, vom PSA-Wert auf ein PCa zu schließen, geschweige denn auf die Größe.
Es gibt genauere Diagnoseverfahren (eben auch das mpMRT), um im Einzelfall die Größe zu bestimmen. Die Größe bestimmt aber nicht die Therapie (außer sie schließt Verfahren aus technischen Gründen aus, wie HIFU oder IRE), allerdings spielt der PSA-Wert eine Rolle, aber eben nur statistisch, etliche Fälle bekommen dann nicht die optimale Therapie, man weiß es eben nicht besser.
In deinem Fall könnte man bei PSA=34 auf 11ml Volumen schließen - gibt es eigentlich eine aktuelle Volumenbestimmung? In Offenbach machen sie sicher ein mpMRT sobald der PSA-Wert stark gesunken ist und bestimmen das Behandlungsvolumen.

----------


## rolando

Lieber Ben,

habe mir die Mühe gemacht deine 61 Beiträge und die zugehörigen Antworten einmal durchzulesen. Für den Vorwurf im Umgang mit deiner Person sei die Netiquette nicht eingehalten worden, habe ich keinen Anhaltspunkt gefunden. Bist du irgendwo anmaßend angegangen worden? Hat jemand dir gegenüber die Forumsregeln nicht eingehalten? Ich konnte nichts Entsprechendes finden. 

Wenn du hier im Forum ankommst und bei einem nachgewiesenen Gleason 9, PSA über 30 ng/ml und vermutlich metastasierter Absiedlung, das Heilfasten nach Breuss als Mittel der Wahl zur Behandlung deines PCa's anführst, finde ich schon, dass eindeutige Hinweise/Warnungen zur Herbeiführung einer Änderung deiner Therapiemaßnahmen notwendig sind - einschließlich dem gut gemeinten Rat auch einmal das Basiswissen durchzulesen. 

Ich jedenfalls gehe bei jemand der sich trotz vorliegendem High-Risk PCa, wie in deinem Fall, zunächst ausschließlich mit alternativen Maßnahmen wie Fasten, Galvanotherapie oder PDT beschäftigt und die Schulmedizin außen vor lässt, davon aus, dass er Wissenslücken haben muss und/oder den Ernst seiner Lage noch nicht wirklich erfasst hat. 

Deshalb sind auch Warnungen wie sie z.B. Georg 


> Ich denke bei der Bekämpfung eines Gleason 9 Tumors mit Knochenmetastasen und einem PSA Wert von 32 sollte man auch bereit sein eine grössere Operation auf sich zu nehmen. Letztlich ist diese Krankheit ja eine Todesdrohung.


Konrad 


> 2. Dein "Dr. Breuss" war Elektromonteur.
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Breuß
> Er hatte die fixe Idee, dass Krebs aus der 'Schlacke' fester Nahrung bestehe, 
> ähnlich wie in einem Kohleofen Schlacke zurückbleibe, Säfte aber ohne feste 
> Asche verbrennen würden.
> Zudem hielt er Krebs dem "irdischen Element"zugehörig, weswegen man fasten 
> müsse, mit Ausnahme der "schlackefreien" Säfte von Wurzelgemüsen!?
> Na dann Prost!
> 
> ...


Detlef (Muggelino) 


> Ich habe bei dir das Gefühl, als wolltest du dich mit "geringstmöglichem  Aufwand" aus der Sache rausschleichen. Ich glaube nicht, dass dir das  gelingen wird. Du wärest nicht der erste, der den Weg zur Schulmedizin  erst dann beschreitet, wenn alles zu spät ist.
> Heisst risiko12, dass du das Risiko liebst? Dann viel Glück, es geht um dein Leben!


oder auch ich 


> Soweit ich bisher deine Beiträge überflogen habe, scheinst du eine ziemlich eigenwillige Vorgehensweise gegenüber deinem High-Risk PCa zu besitzen. Ich kann dir nur dringend empfehlen das Basiswissen unter der gelb unterlegten Überschrift 'Wichtige Link zum Thema Prostatakrebs' zu lesen, und dann möglichst zeitnah eine schulmedizinische Behandlung aufzunehmen, sonst wird aus risiko12 bald risiko5 nach 12.


 ausgesprochen haben weder ironisch, noch schräg, sondern gut gemeint und um dein Wohl besorgt.

Wenn dir das auf den Keks geht und du die Kommentare als wenig hilfreich, schräg, ironisch und die Netiquette verletzend empfindest, bitte ich dies für meine Person zu entschuldigen. Ich werde dich nicht mehr "belästigen" und respektiere selbstverständlich den Weg den du gehen willst, auch wenn ich ihn nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann und wünsche dir den bestmöglichen Erfolg für die numehr gewählte Kombi-Behandlung einer Art neoadjuvanten ADT mit sich anschließender IRE.

Gruß 
Roland

Ergänzende Bemerkung: Wenn du hier angeblich schräge Kommentare anprangerst, so lass mich bitte noch erwähnen, was ich bei dir als etwas *schräg* empfunden habe. Angefangen mit deinem Benutzernamen *risiko12* bis hin zu folgenden Sammlung deiner Äußerungen:



> Der örtliche Urologe will also nun noch eine Biopsie machen-sozusagen  "blind", an mehr Stellen. Der Uniprofessor hält das für Steinzeit und  ich ehrlich gesagt auch.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich mal die nächsten 6 Wochen, was passiert und werde Euch  berichten. (Ic will sowieso abnehmen und schalte vor Hormontherapie eine  Kur nach Dr. Breuss)                 
> 
> Info: Nach dem ermutigenden Rückgang des PSA (soll 2 Gramm  Tumormassenreduzierung entsprechen-keine Ahnung ob das viel oder wenig  ist) möchte ich den Weg der Schulmedizin gar nicht erst beschreiten  sondern austesten, ob der Weg der Ernährungsumstellung in Verbindung mit  Sport und Zuführung von tumorhemmenden Lebensmitteln den Tumor (Gleason  Score 4+5=9) in die Flucht schlagen kann.
> 
> Es ist mir bekannt, dass die überwiegenden Teilnehemr hier solchem  Vorgehen mangels Erfolgsaussicht kritisch gegenüber stehen. ich stehe  aber auch allen kritisch gegenüber: Einen PSA-Wert runterzukriegen wurde  von den von mir kontaktierten ärzten als fast unmöglich beschrieben-  und doch ist es geschehen. Und was riskiert denn Risiko12 eigentlich,  wenn der PSA-Wert im Monatsrhytmus kontrolliert wird ?                 
> 
> Ich will wissen, ob sich durch die Kombination aus Fasten (erledigt) und  Ernährungsumstellung in Verbindung mit Sport der PSA sich weiter nach  unten bewegt. Von 33 ist er immerhin auf 27 runter und von der Klinik  erhoffe ich mir dass sie weiter kräftig in die Ernährungskerbe in  Verbindung mit Therapie schlägt. Bin gespannt was sie vorschlagen. Wenn  der PSA weiter runter geht sehe ich keinen Grund mich den scharfen  Mitteln der Schulmedizin auszusetzen. Und durch ein neues PSMA PET CT  müsste sich auch die Entwicklung beobachten lassen. Das Konzept von  Muggelino, dem ich ausdrücklich für seine offenen Worte danke, ist im  Übrigen genau meins: Nur halt eben umgekehrt in der Reihenfolge.(Ernährung,  Sport, Immunsystem, Meditation etc.). Er hat zuerst Schulmedizin  gemacht, ich mache das nur, wenn sich der psa in die falsche Richtung  bewegt oder es sonstige beunruhigende Parameter zeigen sollten.
> ...

----------


## Heribert

> Betr. u.a. Bemerkung Heribert "..oder wir warten alle gespannt..."


Ich wollte einfach kein Risiko eingehen und den nächsten, Deiner Gedankensprünge abwarten.
Es gibt übrigens ein *Forum*, in dem die Errungenschaften der Schulmedizin so gut wie nichts gelten und abenteuerliche Heilmethoden statt dessen angeblich bessere Ergebnisse liefern.
Schon möglich, dass Dir die dortigen Antworten besser gefallen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

Du hast Dir mit dem Recherchieren all dessen, was der leicht überheblich oder besserwisserisch auftretende Forumsuser risko12 so von sich gegeben hat, sehr viel Mühe gemacht. Ich würde meinen, dass Deine sachlichen Hinweise wohl nicht dort ankommen, wo sie jemand Bestimmtes lesen sollte. Die empfundene Arroganz von risiko12 ist möglicherweise berufsbedingt. Da ist forsches Auftreten angesagt. 

Trotz 42 Tagen Fasten nach Breuss ist das PSA vom 10.1.2017 auf den 20.2.2017 von 27.00 ng/ml auf 34.8 ng/ml gestiegen. Also auch das alles für die Katz.

Heriberts Verweis auf das Lazarus Forum, das zumindest beim Thema PCa mal von einem ehemaligen inzwischen verstorbenen Forumsuser dieses Forums dominiert wurde, halte ich für angebracht. Da ist inzwischen in Sachen Prostatakrebs tote Hose. 

Also wir warten alle gespannt, was da noch auf das Forum aus der Quelle risiko12 zukommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## risiko12

wie immer ein bisschen bissig und kein bisschen arrogant der liebe harald

----------


## risiko12

Der PSA-Wert ist jetzt nach 2 Monaten Hormontherapie in Form einer 3-Monatsspritze von einstmals 34 jetzt runter auf 2,6. Das Karzinom spricht also an. Die behandelnde Onkologin ist sich sicher, daß das Karzinom sich auch real verkleinert hat und empfiehlt keinerlei weitere Therapie, solange die Hormontherapie so gut greift. Es wird also im Juni eine 2. 3Monatsspritze gesetzt. Ich folge momentan diesem Vorschlag. Auf jeden Fall gewinne ich Zeit und kann in Ruhe ergänzende Therapien andenken und ggfls. weitere Meinungen einholen.

----------


## risiko12

PSA weiter runter auf 2,3. Allzuviel scheint Risiko 12 nicht falsch zu machen: Siehe auch die Studie die die Unterschiede aufzeigt in der Behandlung von USA und Deutschland.

----------


## risiko12

Eine Frage an die Kompetenzträger der Runde hier: Ich habe durch die hormontherapie (Trenatone- jetzt so seit 4 Monaten) den PSA runter von 36 (höchster Wert) auf aktuell 2,05. Das kann ich jetzt einige Jahre so machen, sagen die Urologen und Onkologen. Bis halt PSA wieder steigt. In meinem Fall (Gleason 4+5) haben sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den (Becken)knochen 2 Metastasen gebildet. Wenn ich nun zusätzliche Bestrahlungen mache (mal egal welche)- bringt das überhaupt was? Nach Meinung des Urologen nix, weil in den lymphen (ohne dass man das nachweisen kann) bereits die Krebszellen rumtoben. (Wie sollen sonst die (vermuteten lt. MRT) Metastasen in die Knochen gekommen sein ? Andererseits sage ich mir: Wenn ich an den Herd gehe (also Bestrahlung Prostata + Bestrahlung Knochenmetastasen) werden dann nicht auch die im Blut laufenden Krebszellen "gestört" ?
Danke für Rückantwort. Wie immer sachlich kompetent und höflich  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eine Frage an die Kompetenzträger der Runde hier: Ich habe durch die hormontherapie (Trenatone- jetzt so seit 4 Monaten) den PSA runter von 36 (höchster Wert) auf aktuell 2,05. Das kann ich jetzt einige Jahre so machen, sagen die Urologen und Onkologen. Bis halt PSA wieder steigt. In meinem Fall (Gleason 4+5) haben sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den (Becken)knochen 2 Metastasen gebildet. Wenn ich nun zusätzliche Bestrahlungen mache (mal egal welche)- bringt das überhaupt was? Nach Meinung des Urologen nix, weil in den lymphen (ohne dass man das nachweisen kann) bereits die Krebszellen rumtoben. (Wie sollen sonst die (vermuteten lt. MRT) Metastasen in die Knochen gekommen sein ? Andererseits sage ich mir: Wenn ich an den Herd gehe (also Bestrahlung Prostata + Bestrahlung Knochenmetastasen) werden dann nicht auch die im Blut laufenden Krebszellen "gestört" ?
> Danke für Rückantwort. Wie immer sachlich kompetent und höflich


Hallo Ben,

es gibt Aussagen, wonach der Muttertumor bereits vorhandene Metastasen kontrolliert/überwacht oder wie auch immer. Auch soll es wohl so sein, dass insbesondere Knochenmetastasen jahrelang Ruhe geben, bevor sie sich wirklich bemerkbar machen. Die Aussage des Urologen, dass, ohne das man das nachweisen kann, bereits Krebszellen z.B. auch in den Lymphen rumtoben, ist möglicherweise richtig, könnte aber auch nicht zutreffen. Bevor sich eine Metastase als Metastase auf dem Bildschirm darstellen lässt, sind schon viele Jahre vorher ins Land gezogen bzw. fanden unzählige Krebsteilungsabläufe statt. Es spricht nichts dagegen, exakt ermittelte Metastasen, wenn sie dort gefunden wurden, wo benachbarten anderen Organe nicht Schaden zugefügt werden kann, zu bestrahlen. Und bei GS 9 sollte schon weiter wenigstens 18 Monate die HB fortgesetzt werden.

Dies ist meine laienhafte Meinung und ersetzt nicht weitere Gespräche mit einem erfahrenen Uro-Onkologen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## risiko12

Hallo Harald, danke für Deine schnell und konstruktive Antwort. Also werde ich mich auf die Suche nach einem erfahrenen Uro-Onkologen machen. Alles Gute an Alle und in die Runde !

----------


## Georg_

Ich meine Du solltest die Prostata und die Knochenmetastasen behandeln lassen. 

Vereinfacht gesagt, die Hormontherapie verkleinert Tumorherde. Bei unsichtbaren Mikrometastasen kann man erwarten, dass diese zumindest teilweise ganz vernichtet werden. Aber die großen Tumorherde, also Deine Prostata und die Knochenmetastasen, können mit der Hormontherapie nicht beseitigt werden und dies dürfte dazu führen, dass sich dort resistente Tumorzellen bilden und/oder vergrößern. Resistente Tumorzellen kann man allerdings durch lokale Therapien, Operation oder Bestrahlung, bekämpfen.

Es läuft an vielen Kliniken die G-RAMPP Studie, bei der trotz Knochenmetastasen die Prostata operiert wird. Es gab Vorläuferstudien, die eine deutliche Verlängerung der Lebenszeit durch eine Prostataoperation in dieser Situation gezeigt hatten. Allerdings würde ich nicht an der G-RAMPP Studie teilnehmen, da ich nicht in die Kontrollgruppe gelost werden wollte. Auf der anderen Seite ist es schwer jemand zu finden, der einen außerhalb dieser Studie entsprechend behandelt. Du kannst ja Prof. Heidenreich fragen, ob er Dich auch neben der Studie operiert.

Bei der Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen musst Du darauf achten mit welcher Dosis diese bestrahlt werden. Normalerweise mit einer relativ geringen Dosis, die ausreicht um Schmerzen zu lindern. Um die Knochenmetastasen zu erledigen ist eine höhere Dosis erforderlich. Siehe die Studie von Dr. Muacevic aus München.

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch einen KISP-Text geschrieben: Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs  Darin habe ich auch die Studien zur Operation der Prostata bei Metastasen erwähnt.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die Runde nach 3/4 Jahr "Abstinenz". Mir gehts weiter gut mit Hormontherapie, der PSAwert ging seinerzeit runter von 36 auf 2 und pendelt seither um diese marke. Solange das so bleibt, sehe ich und zum Glück auch meine behandelnde Ärztin keinen handlungsbedarf. Gleichwohl eine Frage in die Runde: Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit "PAMP"-Therapie nach Prof. Dr. Hobohm von der  THM Giessen? Dahinter steckt ein per Injektion/en über 5 Wochen künstlich verursachtes Fieber. Soll recht nebenwirkungsfrei sein. Die idee ist, die ja schon sehr lange bekannte Fiebertherapie mit den heutigen bilogischen Erkenntnissen zu optimieren. Als geeignete krebsarten wurde Prostatakrebs erwähnt; vorhergehende  Chemotherapie wg. immnuschwächung eher als hinderlich angesehen. www.fiebertherapie.eu. Nebenwirkungen minimal; Kosten mit etwa 700 Euro bezahlbar- - einen Versuch könnte das wert sein oder was sagt Ihr dazu ?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ben,

es gibt sehr, sehr viele alternative Krebstherapien. Du kannst sie nicht einfach alle versuchen. Nebenwirkungen, so heißt es immer, haben sie natürlich alle nicht. 

Therapien, die allgemein fast alle Krebsarten (zumindest die häufigsten  :L&auml;cheln:  ) besiegen, sind meiner Meinung nach nicht seriös. Prof. Hobohm ist übrigens kein Mediziner sondern Bioinformatiker.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ben,
Hyperthermie ist ein oft versuchter Ansatz.
Die einen legen sich stundenlange in eine zu heisse Badewanne,
andere lassen sich von windigen Ärzten mit irgendwelchen Wärmegeräten
lokal aufwärmen, was sich immer als teurer Flopp herausstellt.

Gemacht wird das, weil gelegentlich bei Patienten mit hohem Fieber
Tumoren zurückgehen oder gar eine Remission eintritt.

Was dieser Prof. Hobohm nun versucht, ist mit seinen Fiebermedikamenten
die geeignete Dosis und zu erreichende Körpertemperatur herauszufinden.
Bei Labormäusen ist das einfach, dnn wenn eine zu heiss wird, gibt man
der nächsten weniger, bis die Mäuse überleben, die Tumoren aber trotzdem
noch absterben. Anscheinend halten in Teilung begriffene Zellen erhöhte
Temperaturen weniger gut aus, als andere. Krebszellen teilen sich öfter
(meine alle 10 Tage) und gehen deshalb öfter kaputt bei Fieber. Und
zwar unabhängig davon, um welchen Krebs es sich handle.

Der Ansatz klingt spannend, aber ausserhalb von Studien eben mal die
Labormaus zu machen, und mir einfach mal die auf dem Markt erhältlchen
Medikamente reinziehen, scheint mir nicht so prickelnd. 
Im Rahmen einer medizinischen Studie würde ich sofort teilnehmen,
aber davon nicht mehr erwarten als einen Rückgang des PSA um einige %
(immerhin!) oder einen Flopp.

Was ich nicht berstehen kann, ist, wie man von 'wenig Nebenwirkungen'
faseln kann, wenn man zugleich dem Patienten wiederholt hohe Fieberschübe
verpasst. Ganz harmlos ist Fieber nicht, eine gewisse Erschöpfung wird das
mindeste sein, was man erleidet.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Guck:
https://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...n;art71,423523
Klugerweise erwähnt der Artikel weder die zu erreichende Körpertemperatur,
noch die zu verwendetet Medikamente.

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Georg, ich schätze deine Links und deren Bewertungen sehr. Die hier mal gerade so hingeworfenen Behauptungen kann ich leider nicht stehen lassen.
"Nebenwirkungen, so heißt es immer, haben sie natürlich alle nicht"
Die Nebenwirkungen zumindest dieser Methode sind unter dem Link dokumentiert.
"Therapien, die allgemein fast alle Krebsarten (zumindest die häufigsten  :L&auml;cheln:  ) besiegen, sind meiner Meinung nach nicht seriös"
Chirurgie und RT versprechen Heilung für die meisten nicht metastasierten Krebsarten - gilt das für die auch?
"Prof. Hobohm ist übrigens kein Mediziner sondern Bioinformatiker." 
...und beschäftigt sich seit vielen Jahren mit diesem Thema, offenbar zusammen mit Ärzten. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass der Arzt primär ein "Handwerker" ist, der im Rahmen einer wissenschaftlich begründeten Medizin arbeitet. Und diese Wissenschaft wird auch ausgeübt von Physikern, Chemikern, Biologen, Psychologen, usw.

Eine solche "alternative" Therapie wird immer wieder als letztes verzweifeltes Mittel eingesetzt. Warum nicht in einem früheren Stadium, in dem dann vielleicht Mikrometastasen oder CTCs angegriffen werden? Eine pauschale Logenbestrahlung bei PSA 0,2 ist ja auch ein Schuss in Blaue (der angeblich etwas Zeitgewinn bringen soll). Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, schaue ich mir das genauer an. Insoweit Dank an "risiko12" - und der Hinweis, dass nicht nur 700€ anfallen, sondern auch die Kosten für die empfohlenen Krankenhausaufenthalte und dir ärztliche Behandlung; außerdem läuft das wohl nur im Rahmen einer Phase II Studie.

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,
die Anwendung von Hyperthermie im Rahmen einer Studie unter Beteiligung und Aufsicht von Schulmedizin und Wissenschaft halte ich für legitim. Einen Einsatz ausserhalb dieser Bedingungen im pseudomedizinischen Bereich von sogenannten Naturheilkundlern/Heilpraktikern durchgeführt, ist für mich ein No-Go.

Grundsätzlich zu bedenken wäre für mich bei allen Therapien die Fieber erzeugen bzw. eine lokale Überwärmung herbeiführen, das Risiko einer verstärkten Streuung und Verschleppung von Krebszellen durch deren gefäßerweiternde und durchblutungsfördernde Wirkung.

@ MartinWK 
RT und Chirurgie als erprobte und evidente therapeutische Verfahren bei der Behandlung von nicht metastasierten Krebserkrankungen auf eine Ebene mit experimentellen "Aussenseitermethoden" zu stellen, die den Nachweis ihrer Wirksamkeit noch nicht annähernd erbracht haben, halte ich für unzulässig.

Ich persönlich verzichte seit der Kenntnis meiner Krebserkrankung auf Saunabesuche. Möglicherweise eine unnötige Maßnahme - aber ich fühle mich damit besser aufgehoben.

Roland

----------


## rolando

> ....Eine pauschale Logenbestrahlung bei PSA 0,2 ist ja auch ein Schuss in Blaue (der angeblich etwas Zeitgewinn bringen soll).


Ein Schuss ins Blaue vielleicht schon, aber in der Mehrzahl aller Fälle noch in heilender und nicht in verzögernder Absicht.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

> @ MartinWK 
> RT und Chirurgie als erprobte und evidente therapeutische Verfahren bei der Behandlung von nicht metastasierten Krebserkrankungen auf eine Ebene mit experimentellen "Aussenseitermethoden" zu stellen, die den Nachweis ihrer Wirksamkeit noch nicht annähernd erbracht haben, halte ich für unzulässig.


Das denke ich auch. Ich habe in pointierter Form darauf hingewiesen, dass Georg nicht allein deswegen, weil eine Therapie Heilung bei vielen Krebsarten verspricht, diese als unseriös abtun sollte.

Lokale Hyperthermie ist sinnlos, weil sie nur gegen den klinisch signifikanten Tumor gerichtet ist und es da viel bessere Verfahren gibt, auch einige Schonendere, je nach Lage und Ausdehnung des Tumors. Ganzkörperhyperthermie ist eine systemische Behandlung, die manchmal das Immunsystem anregt und dann vielleicht Wirkung zeigt.
 Bei dem PAMP-Verfahren zeigt das Fieber eine Reaktion des Immunsystems an, ist so wie ich das verstehe aber nicht das Hauptziel, sondern ein Nebeneffekt.

Regelmäßiger Sport verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines baldigen Fortschreitens des PCa. Ich gerate dabei ins Schwitzen, mir wird warm, und die Durchblutung steigt. Roland, ich denke, du kannst auch mal in die Sauna gehen - aber Sport wäre in jedem Fall besser statt absitzen und abschwitzen!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich persönlich verzichte seit der Kenntnis meiner Krebserkrankung auf Saunabesuche. 
> Möglicherweise eine unnötige Maßnahme - aber ich fühle mich damit besser aufgehoben.


Ein Saunagang ist keine Hyperthermie, denn durch das Schwitzen wird die Körpertemperatur
im Normalbereich gehalten. Man bleibt nicht nach der Sanduhr im Löylyhuone, sondern
verlässt dieses solange man sich noch wohl und entspannt fühlt. Dann kühlt man an der Luft
ab, bevor man in den See oder das Kaltbecken springt. Sauna ist keine Schocktherapie,
sondern soll sanft genossen werden. Es gibt keinen Grund, wegen Krebs nicht die
Wohltat einer Sauna zu geniessen. 
Aber bitte nicht in so einer augetrockneten und überhitzten Folterkammer, wie sie in 
deutschen Thermen betrieben werden, wo man dann total überrissene und parfümierte 
Aufgüsse erleiden muss.

Wenn man aber in so einer Hitze drinbleibt bis fast zum Umfallen, wird es rasch ungemütlich.
Dehydrierung und Überhitzung sind eine tödliche Mischung.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich hatte bei meinem Beitrag keine großen Forschungen zuvor angestellt, das ist richtig. Was ich gefunden hatte bezog sich auf Mäusestudien und einzelne Fallstudien bei Menschen. Daraus habe ich den Schluss gezogen: kein halbwegs akzeptabler Beweis. 

Beim PAMP Verfahren wird das Fieber durch die Behandlung gezielt erzeugt und ist keine Reaktion des Immunsystems: "Auslöser für das Fieber und die Stimulation des angeborenen Immunsystems  sind PAMP-Substanzen, die von pathogenen Keimen abgegeben werden." (FAQ der verlinkten Seite). Man spricht auch vom "positiven Effekt fiebriger Infekte".

"Eine solche "alternative" Therapie wird immer wieder als letztes  verzweifeltes Mittel eingesetzt. Warum nicht in einem früheren Stadium,  in dem dann vielleicht Mikrometastasen oder CTCs angegriffen werden?" 
Da hast Du bei mir eine empfindliche Stelle getroffen. Wenn ein Patient merkt, dass die Schulmedizin ihm nicht mehr helfen kann, so sucht er nach einer Hoffnung. Dies wird von speziellen Ärzten ausgenutzt, die diesen Patienten - gegen entsprechendes Entgelt - eine Heilung von ihrem Tumor versprechen. Wenn das Geld zu Ende ist werden die Patienten als geheilt entlassen. Es gibt auch deutsche Ärzte, die dieses Geschäftsmodell verfolgen. Häufiger ist es offenbar in den USA. Ein Freund von mir hatte Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs und ist in eine solche Klinik in Deutschland geraten. Als er sich beklagte, dass keine Besserung eintrete wurde der Arzt ruppig und böse. Mein Freund starb dann zuhause.

Ein Beispiel ist Dr. Lentz, der in den USA nicht mehr praktizieren darf und deshalb nach Prien am Chiemsee gezogen ist. Dort behandelt er vorzugsweise "austherapierte" amerikanische Patienten und auch aus anderen Ländern der Welt. Offenbar keine deutschen Patienten. Die todkranken Patienten sterben meist zuhause kurz nach der Behandlung oder bereits in Prien. Eine Behandlung kostet - Vorkasse natürlich - ca. 180.000 US-Dollar. Manche Patienten bitten alle Verwandte und Bekannte um Geld um ihre Behandlung bezahlen zu können. Diese geben das Geld um nicht am Tod des Erkrankten mitschuldig zu sein.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, Solche Ärzte sind übel. PAMP scheint aber aufgrund der geringen Kosten nicht ein reines Geschäftsmodell zu sein. Ich würde das eher so wie NEMs sehen: man futtert irgendwelche Antioxidantien, Granatpfelsaft, usw., die potentiell dem Immunsystem helfen und/oder gewisse krebsbehindernde Eigenschaften haben sollen. DIe kosten nicht so viel (im Laufe der Jahre kommt schon was zusammen) und haben keine oder wenig Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die Runde nach längerer Abstinenz.  :L&auml;cheln:  Die Wirksamkeit der (Trenatone) Antihormontherapie lässt nach. PSA steigt wieder von seinerzeit (2017) 1,8 auf jetzt 8,2 im Mai 2019. und innerhalb 2 Monate um 2 volle Punkte. es wird jetzt erwogen zusätzlich zur Antihormontherapie Bicalitumalid zu geben. Alternativ das (wohl deutlich teuere) Xtandi. zu xtandi gibts mehrere Studien, die eine höhere Wirksamkeit bezüglich Progression und Überleben bestätigen. Gibts hier Erfahrungen ob mit Schwierigkeiten zu rechnen ist wenn ich gerne mit Xtandi behandelt werden möchte? (bin Kassenpatient KKH)

----------


## Georg_

Ich spreche mich ja öfter für Bicalutamid aus, aber nicht in Deiner Situation. Bei dieser PSA Verdopplungszeit sollte man nicht mit Bicalutamid herumprobieren, sondern gleich das "Super-Bicalutamid", also Xtandi, einsetzen. Dies ist bei Kastrationsresistenz, die liegt bei Dir vor, zugelassen. Du kannst ja vorher bei der KKH nachfragen. Das ist ein sehr teures Medikament und daher mag Dein Urologe zurückhaltend sein. Aber an sich kann es keine Diskussion geben, dass die Versicherung dies in Deinem Fall bezahlen muss.

Georg

----------


## risiko12

Danke für prompte und sehr konstruktive Antwort. Alles Gute und ich melde mich bei Gelegenheit wie es ausgegangen ist. Bin aber guter Dinge, baue halt gerne vor Gesprächen  Verhandlungsmasse auf.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## risiko12

Ein Hallo in die Runde. Die neueste Entwicklung bei mir: Nach 8 Wochen Xtandi ist mein PSA-Wert von ursprünglich 10 auf 0,76 und jetzt auf sensationelle 0,14 gefallen. Wesentliche Nebenwirkungen habe ich nicht. Meine behandelnde Ärztin erwägt nun, sofern dieser Wert sich stabilisiert (0,14) das Medikament abzusetzen. es gäbe Erfahrungen, nach denen -sofern ausreichend lange stabil unter Medikation) der PSA-wert auch ohne Medikation stabil bliebe. Gibt es hier im Forum Erfahrungen dazu bzw. sind entsprechende Studien bekannt, die ein solches Vorgehen als vertretbar erscheinen lassen ? Wie immer besten Dank für Eure konstruktiven Antworten.

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe von einer intermittierenden Xtandi-Therapie im kastrationsresistenten Zustand noch nicht gehört. Ich würde Xtandi nehmen, solange es wirkt und dem Tumor keine Zeit "zum Luft holen" geben.

Ich glaube Deine Urologin verwechselt da was.

----------


## risiko12

Ich hoffe hinter der Idee stecken nicht die doch hohen Kosten die Xtandi verursacht. Danke für schnelle reaktion.

----------


## risiko12

Nach längerer Pause will ich mich gerne wieder melden, um den aktuellen Stand mitzuteilen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich tatsächlich in 2020 eine 6monatige Xtandipause eingelegt. Leider hat der Tumor auf die "Befreiuung" von Xtandi sofort reagiert und sprang der PSA Wert binnen weiteren 6 Monaten auf 12. Seit Frühjahr 2021 nehme ich wieder Xtandi, ohne grossartige Nebenwirkungen aber erfreulicherweise fiel der PSA wieder von 12,1 auf 0,24 binnen 7 Monaten.

----------

